# Ettlingen, Wattkopf, SMDH - Stammtisch



## Phil88 (18. Februar 2011)

ihr wisst bescheid...


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2011)

klingt gut. Aber ob ich Bescheid weiß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (18. Februar 2011)

alles was bisher hier stattgefunden und sich nicht auf tour-verabredungen bezieht kommt jetzt hier rein. 
den saustall braucht in nem verabredungsthread kein mensch.

vllt fühlen sich ja die richtigen angesprochen...


----------



## anneliese (18. Februar 2011)

D.h. hier kann man jetzt über Bikemarken lästern die man nicht mag und Schwanzvergleiche ohne Meterstab machen?


----------



## g!zmo (18. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut gemacht!
Ich werd dann mal die Vorlage geben:

Seit 2008 fahre ich Canyon und seit einem Jahr hab ich sogar noch nen Young Talent. :O
Und über meinen Schwanz erzähl ich dann wohl lieber nix


----------



## vitaminc (18. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich jetzt schon ewig in Karlsruhe wohne, was zum Geier ist eigentlich SMDH ? - Sadomasodownhill?


----------



## g!zmo (18. Februar 2011)

StromMastenDownHill
ist ne kleine Abfahrt auf dem Wattkopf


----------



## vitaminc (18. Februar 2011)

Ach, den kenne ich dann wohl. StromMasten  - man man, ich hab mir echt den Kopf darüber zerbrochen und das einzig sinnvolle erschien mir "SadoMaso" zu sein


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2011)

So heftig ist der Trail ja nu nich  Obwohl, wenn wieder ein CC-Racer mit hohem Sattel vorbei kommt drängt sich der Gedanke ja schon fast wieder auf.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Obwohl, wenn wieder ein CC-Racer mit hohem Sattel vorbei kommt drängt sich der Gedanke ja schon fast wieder auf.





Naja dann versuchen mer mal hier des Gelaber hin zu verlegen. Ist mir eig egal in welchem Thread ich mich unterhalten darf, solange ich das darf


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2011)

ooch und ich habe gedacht es gibt einen echten Stammtisch. So einmal im Monat und zum Kennenlernen und (Fach-)simpeln und mit Bier und so.

Schade auch.

Trotzdem Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

g!zmo schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht!
> Ich werd dann mal die Vorlage geben:
> 
> Seit 2008 fahre ich Canyon und seit einem Jahr hab ich sogar noch nen Young Talent. :O
> Und über meinen Schwanz erzähl ich dann wohl lieber nix




Ich hab mein Devinci Wilson damit battle ich dein Canyon und YT an dei Wand!!!

Ich bin eh der beste hier ja so jetzt habt ihr es    Endlich bin ich es los puh^^


----------



## anneliese (18. Februar 2011)

Genau hier sollten nur noch Leute schreiben dürfen die 
1. Fahrräder von Herstellern haben die maximal 5 individuelle Bikes pro Jahr in dt. Handarbeit herstellen. 
2. Die Farbkombination der Kleidung muss zum Fahrrad passen.
3. Ein Fahrrad unter 3000 Euro ist kein Fahrrad.
4. Vergoldete Ventilkappen sind Pflicht.
5. (hier bitte fortsetzen)


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ooch und ich habe gedacht es gibt einen echten Stammtisch. So einmal im Monat und zum Kennenlernen und (Fach-)simpeln und mit Bier und so.
> 
> Schade auch.
> 
> ...



Och wenn daran wirklich Interesse besteht lässt sich das ja leicht einrichten.


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

anneliese schrieb:


> Genau hier sollten nur noch Leute schreiben dürfen die
> 1. Fahrräder von Herstellern haben die maximal 5 individuelle Bikes pro Jahr in dt. Handarbeit herstellen.
> 2. Die Farbkombination der Kleidung muss zum Fahrrad passen.
> 3. Ein Fahrrad unter 3000 Euro ist kein Fahrrad.
> ...



5. Jeder muss ein Troy Lee D2 oder D3 haben oder vlt auch beides


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Februar 2011)

@lowrider: Lern ersma fahren 
Achja: Meine Wildsau pownd dein Wilson: Rahmen in deutscher Handarbeit, Gabel aus Italien und net aus Taiwan 

Ok lass mer s übergehen in nen sinnvollen Laberthread oder wie siehts?


----------



## Heili (19. Februar 2011)

Wäre bei sinnvollem Gelaber dabei 
Wie wärs eigentlich wenn wir uns mal am Wattkopf treffen um vielleicht mal die Anlieger aufm SMDH zu richten.
Hab auch mal in nem Fotoalbum Bilder von ner andren Strecke am Wattkopf gesehn, bei der ich aber keine Ahnung hab wo die sein soll.
Ahja, hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/515897


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2011)

Die Strecke war mal am gleichen Hang wie der SMDH weiter Richtung Wetterbach. Soweit ich weiß existiert die aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Heili (19. Februar 2011)

Schade, schaut spaßig aus.


----------



## Freeloader (19. Februar 2011)

Existiert noch!  War vor ne knappen Monat mal da. Ist allerdings nicht mehr in dem Bombenzustand. Der erste Kicker ist aber noch super!


----------



## count-zero-1101 (4. März 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Existiert noch!  War vor ne knappen Monat mal da. Ist allerdings nicht mehr in dem Bombenzustand. Der erste Kicker ist aber noch super!



Wie kommt man vom SM dorthin? Nicht, dass ich mich beschweren will, 1. und 2. Plateau sind mittlerweile am SM echt spaßig! An dieser Stelle großen Dank an die Bauer der Kicker und des Mini-Northshore-Dings! Mad love! 

Der Hedwigstrail ist noch ziemlich suppig gewesen am WE, nicht so mein Ding, aber ein wenig Abwechslung wäre toll.

Eins noch: Hat jemand von Euch gesehen, dass der MTB-Verein die BMX-Kicker platt gemacht hat, die dort waren? Mich würde interessieren, ob die neue Kicker bauen wollen oder nicht... irgendwie stehen die Bagger dort noch rum... wär ja fein....


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2011)

Meinst du beim RMVE Vereinsgelände? Die Anlage wird gerade komplett neu aufgebaut.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (4. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meinst du beim RMVE Vereinsgelände? Die Anlage wird gerade komplett neu aufgebaut.



Ja genau, das meinte ich. Danke für die Info!


----------



## lowrider89 (5. März 2011)

Jop da wird neu gebaut. Ich habe gehört es sollen ein großer und ein kleiner Dirt gebaut werden. Und ein Pumptrack! Auf jedenfall eine feine Sache.


----------



## Freeloader (6. März 2011)

dh: ich komm heute nicht, war ja gestern schon zwei mal


----------



## Eike. (6. März 2011)

Watt is das denn für eine Begründung


----------



## KA-Biker (5. April 2011)

Phil88 schrieb:


> alles was bisher hier stattgefunden und sich nicht auf tour-verabredungen bezieht kommt jetzt hier rein.
> den saustall braucht in nem verabredungsthread kein mensch.
> 
> vllt fühlen sich ja die richtigen angesprochen...


 


Kommt ja richtig was zu Stande hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Freak (7. April 2011)

Also der oben gezeigte Trail existiert noch und ist eigentlich im fahrbaren zustand... jetzt nachdem wir mal das ganze laub entfernt haben.


----------



## Heili (7. April 2011)

Wo ist der denn überhaupt?
gerne auch per PM


----------



## SLXDriver (7. April 2011)

Will auch wissen, will da hin 

gruß


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2011)

So groß ist das in Frage kommende Gebiet ja nu nicht. Einfach mal den Hang abfahren, dann sollte es nicht schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## lowrider89 (8. April 2011)

Ich weis wo der Trail sich befindet


----------



## SLXDriver (8. April 2011)

Ja schön dann führ uns hin.. JETZT!!


----------



## KA-Biker (8. April 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ja schön dann führ uns hin.. JETZT!!




...ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Freeloader (14. April 2011)

Der erste Kicker kickt aber besser als alle auf dem smdh 

Aber ob sich die 5 km umweg dafür lohnen


----------



## SLXDriver (14. April 2011)

Also:
Der Heili und ich wollen da morgen gerne hin 
Kann jemand erklären, wie man da hinkommt? Also ich fahr von ettlingen aus los und steh neben der Hütte (sie ist rechts von mir) wie muss ich dann weiterfahren?

Oder kann einer den Einstieg per google maps iwie zeigen? Die Koordinaten geben?^^

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Freak (17. April 2011)

@freeloader  wann warst du denn das letztemal da? den ersten kicker haben wir ein wenig verändert...


----------



## KA-Biker (17. April 2011)

The_Freak schrieb:


> @freeloader  wann warst du denn das letztemal da? den ersten kicker haben wir ein wenig verändert...



Mensch dich gibts ja auch noch.
Wo warst du die ganze lange Zeit?


----------



## The_Freak (17. April 2011)

hab halt viel zu tun und komme leider recht wenig aufs bike. 
war bisher nur n paarmal mit saci radeln, und halt ein wenig am hometrail rumgebuddelt.


----------



## Freeloader (19. April 2011)

Das war Mitte Februar


----------



## Aloha 699 (20. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> So groß ist das in Frage kommende Gebiet ja nu nicht. Einfach mal den Hang abfahren, dann sollte es nicht schwer zu finden sein.



Also ich bin den Hang bis zum Fernsehturm abgefahren. Hab leider nichts gefunden. Gibt es vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tipp?


----------



## Richi86 (20. März 2013)

?!? Ghosty ?!? Mazola ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (20. März 2013)

Jip


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. März 2013)

Bevor wir wieder Ärger bekommen!


----------



## Richi86 (20. März 2013)

Hahaha, word!!


----------



## Richi86 (20. März 2013)

So, jetzt nochmal... Baumstumpf?? Der vor dem großen im 1.abschnitt ??


----------



## mazola01 (20. März 2013)

Genau...der.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2013)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Bevor wir wieder Ärger bekommen!



Nicht witzig, aber wenn du meinst. ...
Ärger bekommst du von -uns- garantiert nicht. Dafür sind im Zweifel andere zuständig.


----------



## mazola01 (21. März 2013)

Lass doch einfach gut sein...  Ich bin raus hier. Geht mir auf den Sack


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2013)

Ne Steffen, wenn man mich indirekt so albern von der Seite anpisst halt ich nicht Stille.

Wenn man Gründe nicht einmal zu Kenntnis nimmt und anerkennt finde ich das schwach.

So, viel Spaß beim Buddeln.


----------



## mazola01 (21. März 2013)

Bis eins heult  ich geh nicht mehr drauf ein... Ist einfach zu ausgelutscht. 
Meine Meinung : anti bauen = bitte dann auch nicht benutzen ..... Zwischenweg gibt's nicht. Ade


----------



## Rynn94 (21. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (21. März 2013)

Hier geht ja voll die Action


----------



## ms06-rider (21. März 2013)

JUNGE, volll drauf, JUNGE!!


----------



## Ghosty82 (24. März 2013)

Hey Leute, so wie es aussieht hatten ein paar Leute oder jmd einzelnes keinen Spass an den stabilisierten Kickern und diese, im unteren Abschnitt, teilweise abgerissen was ich nicht verstehen kann aber wohl akzeptieren muss! Wollte hier mal an der Stelle dazu aufrufen das alle herzlich eingeladen sind, sich mal mit ner Schaufel an den SMDH zu begeben und mal den ein oder anderen Stein wieder zu festigen! Wäre schön wenn alle ihren Beitrag leisten schließlich haben wir ja alle Spaß an ner schönen Abfahrt! In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. März 2013)

Und auch hier noch einmal der Hinweis: Falls Interesse an einer legalen Strecke besteht kann man sich für erste Informationen an mich wenden. Es werden Personen gesucht, die sich bei der Planung und der Durchführung engagieren möchten.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## spunited83 (29. März 2013)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Und auch hier noch einmal der Hinweis: Falls Interesse an einer legalen Strecke besteht kann man sich für erste Informationen an mich wenden. Es werden Personen gesucht, die sich bei der Planung und der Durchführung engagieren möchten.
> 
> Gruß
> Moritz



Warum nicht öffentlich über die Ansätze einer legalen Strecke aufklären und diskutieren???


----------



## Stricherjunge (29. März 2013)

Joa, geht auch.

Der MTB-Club Karlsruhe befindet sich in Gesprächen mit den Karlsruher und Ettlinger Behörden. Leider fehlt im Verein das nötige Personal die Organisation und Planung umzusetzen. Momentan ist die Gruppe, die sich um den Dirtpark kümmert, zu der auch ich gehöre mit den Aufgaben dort ausgelastet.
Da das Projekt der legalen Strecke in der nächsten Zeit in Angriff genommen werden sollte wird also jemand gesucht, der diese Aufgabe übernimmt.


----------



## spunited83 (29. März 2013)

Das klingt doch mal vernünftig!
Eine legale Strecke am Wattkopf würde sicher vielen gefallen!
Der Einsatz des Vereins ist toll, aber es gibt außer mir sicherlich noch viele andere welche nicht darüber Bescheid wissen wie dort die Pläne sind.
Über das IBC lassen sich bestimmt viele Befürworter finden, welche auch bestimmt bereit sind sich an der Umsetzung tatkräftig zu beteiligen!
Mach doch zu dem Thema eine eigenen Thread auf!


----------



## radnarr (29. März 2013)

Ich fände eine legale Strecke sehr sinnvoll; oder sagen wir so: ich fände ein Engagement des MTB-Vereins für ein Miteinander am Wattkopf klasse.

Was sagen denn die Damen und Herren engagierte Wildbuddler dazu?


----------



## spunited83 (30. März 2013)

Ein Engagement des Vereins ist wichtig!
Eine Vereinsstruktur bringt einen guten Rückhalt bei Gesprächen mit der Stadt.
Nur sollte man sich nicht auf den Verein verlassen und hoffen.
Alle die an einer legalen Strecke Interesse haben sollten sich aufraffen, in den Verein einsteigen und selbst mit Gas geben!
Ich konnte mich bisher auch nicht so wirklich mit einem Verein anfreunden, aber unter diesen Vorraussetzungen bin ich schwer am überlegen! 
Das mit dem Verein was auf die Beine kommt sieht man am Bikepark!
Warum sollte es mit einer legalen Strecke nicht klappen?
Positive Beispiele gibt es allemal!
Siehe Heidelberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (30. März 2013)

radnarr schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Damen und Herren engagierte Wildbuddler dazu?


----------



## radnarr (30. März 2013)

"Wildbuddler". 

Sorry, unglückliche Wortwahl, wie mir jetzt auffällt. War nicht provozierend gemeint.


----------



## KaBiker612 (1. April 2013)

Hab angefangen den 4. Abschnitt wieder aufzubauen. Das Grundgerüst des Drops steht wieder. Morgen wird Erde aufgeschüttet. Im dritten Teil lagen wieder große Stämme quer. Hab weggeräumt was ging. Mal sehen wie lange diesmal alles so bleibt.


----------



## mazola01 (1. April 2013)

Top! Danke dir!


----------



## spunited83 (2. April 2013)

Ich wünsch den Herren Baustam & Steine platzierern dass sie sich beim rumwerkeln im Gelände mal ordentlich aufs Maul hauen, oder sich die Teile auf die Füße fallen lassen.
Was ist den bitte besser daran, die Trails zu zerstören und dabei genauso Lärm und Eingriffe in der Natur vorzunehmen wie diese sooooo bösen Biker?

Dummheit lässt sich ja aber leider nicht weg diskutieren.

Mal so Butter bei die Fische:

Wer aus dem IBC hier könnte sich den Vorstellen zusammen mit dem Verein sich für eine legale Strecke einzusetzen?
Einige von euch gehen ja auch so schon regelmäßig bauen und den SMDH "putzen".

Ich will jetzt ordentlich Finger in der Luft sehen!


----------



## Stricherjunge (2. April 2013)

Ich mach morgen mal nen Thread auf.
Vorher muss noch meine Seminararbeit fertig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (2. April 2013)

So. 4. Teil ist komplett wieder aufgebaut. Ich hoffe das passt so wie s ist einigermaßen. Zumindest besser als kaputt.


----------



## mazola01 (2. April 2013)

Da hast's aber krachen lassen.... Sauber !


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. April 2013)

Kann's erst am Samstag testen! Werde ich ausgiebig tun!!


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

Ich komm auh mal wieder vorbei aber ich muss sagen dass der SMDH leider zu ruppig ist und zu wenig der Berg ausgenutzt wird. 
Einfach nur den Berg runter ohne Kurven etc macht mir und vielen die ich kennen keinen Spaß. 

Ich hab mir schonmal das Gelände um die einzelnen Abschnitte genau angeschaut und es hätte viel Potenzial!

Allerdings schreckt mich das ganze mit Verein ein wenig ab, weil ich gerade am Wochenende wo anders fahren wollte und plötzlich war das dort vereinsgelände und ich hab nur nach einer langen Diskussion mit dem Vorstand fahren dürfen.


----------



## spunited83 (3. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> Ich komm auh mal wieder vorbei aber ich muss sagen dass der SMDH leider zu ruppig ist und zu wenig der Berg ausgenutzt wird.
> Einfach nur den Berg runter ohne Kurven etc macht mir und vielen die ich kennen keinen Spaß.
> 
> Ich hab mir schonmal das Gelände um die einzelnen Abschnitte genau angeschaut und es hätte viel Potenzial!
> ...



Ja, das monotone runtergeschruppe am SMDH ist schon öde.
Paar flowige große Anlieger, und nicht nur Sturtzflug wär schon was feines.

Aber ich denke genau das Ausbauen des SMDH, oder eines anderen Trails funktioniert nur mit einer Vereinsstruktur im Hintergrund.
Die Geschichte mit einem Verein schreckt ab, da stimme ich zu.
Bin auch selbst nicht dort dabei...

ABER...

Mal im Ernst, als Ansätziger zahl ich doch gerne 30...40,-  im Jahr für einen Jahresbeitrag, wenn ich dafür eine gechillte Strecke vor der Haustür befahren darf, dort bauen erlaubt ist, und sich unzivilisierte trailschändende bike"o"phobe Ökö-Forst-Jagd-Rentner strafbar machen wenn Sie vorsätzlich Hindernisse ausbringen welche eine Körperverletzung bedingen.

...my two cents...


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

Du hast vollkommen recht. Dennoch gibt es genügend doofeier die meinen dann mitten rein einen drop zu bauen der die ganze line kaputt macht. 

Ich hab das schon alles erlebt - dort wo ich herkomme bauen wir seit 2004 mit einer Vereinbarung mit dem lokalen Förster.


----------



## Stricherjunge (3. April 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass ein legale Strecke nur für Vereinsangehörige zu befahren sein wird. Aber auch in Bezug darauf gilt, dass die Klärung der genauen Modalitäten etwas ist, dass in die Konzeptions- und Planungsphase fällt.


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

keine frage hat das mit der konzeption zu tun.

ich will nur damit sagen: es ist schwierig, auch als verein. denn wenn sich jemand dumm anstellt habt ihr den ganzen mist am hals und das sorgt für unruhe und stress - beim vorstand.


----------



## mazola01 (3. April 2013)

Na so ruppig ist das nicht mehr, und die oberen teile finde ich flowig.... Hat doch auch einige Anlieger? Unten wird's halt heftiger.


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

jo, oben find ich ja auch sehr schön, aber unten - da müsste was gemacht werden, damit man nicht mit gezogener bremse zwischen steinen und wurzeln runterrutschen muss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> Allerdings schreckt mich das ganze mit Verein ein wenig ab, weil ich gerade am Wochenende wo anders fahren wollte und plötzlich war das dort vereinsgelände und ich hab nur nach einer langen Diskussion mit dem Vorstand fahren dürfen.



Warst Du in Heidelberg?


----------



## shield (3. April 2013)

ne  wo anders.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2013)

Wenns Dir jetzt aus der Nase hängen würde, würd ich dran ziehen.


----------



## shield (4. April 2013)

Also um das Geheimnis zu lüften - ich war in eppingen


----------



## mazola01 (4. April 2013)

Ahhh.... Fast meine alte Heimat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2013)

Ist da noch was los? Das ist ja interessant. Ich dachte die Anlage wird nicht mehr gepflegt.


----------



## shield (4. April 2013)

die haben wie gesagt im oktober den verein wiederbelebt und nun darfst du nur als mitglied dort fahren. die bauen sehr sehr viel. is schon geil dort!

was mich etwas stutzig gemacht hatte: "den neugebauten teil des trails soll bitte jeder fahren." und sobald er hart ist wird dann wohl nur für vereinsmitlgieder zu befahren sein. was ein schwachsinn.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2013)

Was ist der Neubautrail? Ist das diese Abfahrt durch die Rinne?


----------



## shield (4. April 2013)

also diese rinne gibt es schon länger, diese wurde allerdings nun "verbessert".
der teil den jeder fahren soll der geht nach dem ende der rinne noch weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist da noch was los? Das ist ja interessant. Ich dachte die Anlage wird nicht mehr gepflegt.



War auch nicht gepflegt als ich April - Mai 2012 dort war.....die RAILS waren defekt und nur die Rinne befahrbar.


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> die haben wie gesagt im oktober den verein wiederbelebt und nun darfst du nur als mitglied dort fahren. die bauen sehr sehr viel. is schon geil dort!
> 
> was mich etwas stutzig gemacht hatte: "den neugebauten teil des trails soll bitte jeder fahren." und sobald er hart ist wird dann wohl nur für vereinsmitlgieder zu befahren sein. was ein schwachsinn.



Steht dort irgend ein Schild wo das draufsteht ist ja seltsam


----------



## shield (5. April 2013)

ja dort steht eins.
kennst du die forstschilder mit grünem rahmen?

leider haben die ihr eigenes schild im gleichen design gemacht - d.h. wenn du durch den wald fährst denkst du es ist das typische "hier nicht auto, motorrad, etc. fahren".


ein schild wegen des neuen trails und "bitte festfahren" ist nur ne mündliche "anweisung" des vorstandes gewesen.


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> ja dort steht eins.
> kennst du die forstschilder mit grünem rahmen?
> 
> leider haben die ihr eigenes schild im gleichen design gemacht - d.h. wenn du durch den wald fährst denkst du es ist das typische "hier nicht auto, motorrad, etc. fahren".
> ...



*Hat sich erledigt hab mal die satzung durchgelesen....Eppingen hat sich damit erledigt, schad drum 40 für zwei bis drei mal fahren ist mir zu viel *


----------



## shield (10. April 2013)

um mal wieder zum thema zurück zukommen!

ich war heute am geheimen spot fahren. da der einfach viel mehr spass wie der SMDH macht.

nun überleg ich ernsthaft ob noch ne alternative gebaut wird. zwischen SMDH und dem "geheimen" (den wohl eh schon jeder kennt). 

hätte jemand bock? also ich will nix großes bauen, eigentlich nur trail, würde heissen frei machen und evtl bisschen was stützen usw.


----------



## mazola01 (11. April 2013)

Hi,

neee lieber nix frei machen...
Ist doch auch alles vorhanden am Wattkopf. 

Was ist der geheime Spot? Die Eisdiele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## count-zero-1101 (14. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> um mal wieder zum thema zurück zukommen!
> 
> ich war heute am geheimen spot fahren. da der einfach viel mehr spass wie der SMDH macht.
> 
> ...



Gegenvorschlag: Man könnte den "secret spot" mal nachbessern, was Anfängerniveau angeht, die chicken lines, bisserl shapen, dass man auch mal nen kicker abrollen kann (ohne den für die pros und wahsinnigen zu ruinieren, klar!), ne gute Line für den 2m drop, etc. Kenn dein Fahrniveau nicht, vielleicht ist dir das auch zu langweilig...kA. 
Re: SMDH: Da sollte man schon ein gutes Haar dranlassen, ich fahr den Spot nun im 5. Jahr und dieses Jahr isser so gut wie noch nie! (Ohne die Geröllhalde im 3. Abschnitt) Danke an die Builder!!!


----------



## shield (14. April 2013)

nunja.
meine meinung ist (ich war heute am geheimen spot) dass man den nicht so verkommen lasst wie den smdh - heisst: dass das nicht so augebremst wird.

man sollte sehr gern (!) alles etwas nachshapen.
was mein interesse/fahrverhalten angeht: lieber flowig und lange anfahrt anstatt schnelle große sprünge.

ich werde in den kommenden wochen auf jeden fall mal den rechen schwingen und im oberen bereich kurven ausbessern und frei machen.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (14. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> nunja.
> 
> man sollte sehr gern (!) alles etwas nachshapen.
> was mein interesse/fahrverhalten angeht: lieber flowig und lange anfahrt anstatt schnelle große sprünge.



+1

Werde aber frühestens am 18. Zeit haben diese Woche.... ich pm mal die tage, thx!


----------



## shield (14. April 2013)

jo.
die woche is bei mir schwierig, eher die übernächste.
aber wird schon hinhauen.


----------



## mazola01 (15. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> nunja.
> meine meinung ist (ich war heute am geheimen spot) dass man den nicht so verkommen lasst wie den smdh - heisst: dass das nicht so augebremst wird.
> 
> man sollte sehr gern (!) alles etwas nachshapen.
> ...




Hmmm.... verkommen sieht meiner Meinung anders aus.
Es soll halt teilweise ein DH sein, keine Flowline, kein Pumptrack, keine Autobahn....

Finds echt schade, dass soviel Schweiss fliesst für den SMDH und dann so dargestellt wird.


----------



## shield (15. April 2013)

Nein nicht falsch Versehen:
Der SMDH bleibt ein dh!
Aber der geheime Spot sollte nicht eine Kopie des SMDH werden sondern weiterhin ein trail sein der flowig ist. Und dass das nicht passiert sollte man ihn ein wenig auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## Freeloader (15. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> Der SMDH bleibt ein dh!



bleibt 

Der Name war ja schon immer irre führend ....


----------



## shield (15. April 2013)

der smdh *ist* ein dh?!


----------



## Freeloader (15. April 2013)

Das is ein Trail sieht man schon alleine an der Verteilung der Besucher...


----------



## mazola01 (16. April 2013)

Danke für die Erläuterung... 
Und weil das Publikum nicht stimmt.... nennen wird ihn jetzt Strommastentrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (16. April 2013)

ok, also smtr


----------



## AlexMC (19. April 2013)

Da ich heute zum ersten Mal den SMDH gefahren habe (dafür dann 3x) und ihn ziemlich geil fand, auch wenn Sprünge und Kicker leider nicht meine Welt sind, aber die lassen sich da ja gut umfahren, könnte jemand so nett sein und mir per PM zukommen lassen, wie der smtr zu finden ist 
Ich bin normalerweise eher in der Gegend von BAD unterwegs.


----------



## vitaminc (19. April 2013)

smtr=smdh !!

Lustig was inzwischen alles so für Namen für Ab und Auffahrten kursieren.
Schneewitchentrail, Serpentinentrail, Biskmarktrail, Polensteige, Alpensteige, Zeckenland, ...

Vom geheimen Spot habe ich bislang auch noch nix gehört, dabei würde ich mal behaupten ich kenne so fast jeden Trail am Wattkopf - also wer erbarmt sich und schickt mir mal ne PM mit näheren Info's (Koordinaten, GPS, Beschreibung, whatever), Merci!


----------



## mrt1N (25. April 2013)

Bin heute seit zwei Jahren zum ersten mal wieder den SMDH gefahren und kam ganz schön ins Schwitzen. Kann es sein, dass er in den letzten Jahren doch ewas ruppiger geworden ist? 
Mit meinem Hardtail macht das so langsam echt keinen Spaß mehr, da muss wohl doch ein Fully her.


----------



## shield (25. April 2013)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Bin heute seit zwei Jahren zum ersten mal wieder den SMDH gefahren und kam ganz schön ins Schwitzen. Kann es sein, dass er in den letzten Jahren doch ewas ruppiger geworden ist?


 DANKE dass das mal jemand sagt. 




mrt1N schrieb:


> Mit meinem Hardtail macht das so langsam echt keinen Spaß mehr, da muss wohl doch ein Fully her.



NEIN muss es nicht. lass einfach was bauen was mehr flow hat und nicht nur Falllinie bergab geht.


----------



## mazola01 (26. April 2013)

Es gibt ja nur das eine Stück welches ruppig ist. 
Rest ist ja flowig. 
Das ruppige könnte man etwas entschärfen... Hätten wir es gestern auch darüber. 
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## mrt1N (26. April 2013)

Das war auch nur eine Feststellung meinerseits. Nur weil mein fahrerisches Können und mein Bike nicht ausreichen um die Strecke spaßig runter zu kommen, muss da nichts dran geändert werden.
Gibt sicher genug Leute, vor allem die, die es so gebaut haben, denen das genau so gefällt.  

Training ist angesagt. ;-)


----------



## count-zero-1101 (26. April 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Das ruppige könnte man etwas entschärfen... Hätten wir es gestern auch darüber.
> Was denkt ihr?



Yep. Wie schon gesagt wurde wäre es ne gute Idee, nicht bloß schnurgerade die Falllinie runter zu ballern sondern das ein wenig "serpentiniger" zu machen. Nicht nur die Fahrer werdens danken, sondern gleichzeitig könnte man so die Erosion ein wenig in Zaum halten, schon krass, was da mittlerweile alles abgetragen ist....


----------



## Quote (26. April 2013)

Könnte man nicht beides miteinander verbinden? D.h. eine "serpentinige" Abfahrt, die von einer "ruppigen" Falllinie halt öfter gekreuzt wird?

Ansonsten wollte ich mich noch ganz herzlich für die Bau- und Unterhaltsleistungen bedanken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (26. April 2013)

nunja - wenn du das serpentinige mit dem ruppigen kreuzt passiert folgendes:

die, die gerne falllinie fahren, rasen dann über deinen trail/pfad, der quer zum hang gebaut wird, drüber und bremsen am besten noch die ganze zeit dass es letztendlich nur ne treppenstufe für sie ist.
für uns, die den pfad dann fahren wollten, wäre kein halt mehr und die kante (die in den hang gestochen wird) wäre abgerundet  und würde mit der zeit schwinden.


----------



## mazola01 (26. April 2013)

Mein Vorschlag:

Linke Seite lassen (die Steindrops) für alle dies ruppig mögen...
Rechte Seite Serpentinen. Das Teil ist ja schon recht breit.

Bissl Steine wegräumen... leicht aufschütten... weggeräumte Steine als "Anliegerbasis" verwenden 
Nur mit losen Steinen und bissl Erde "bauen", damit alles so natürlich wie möglich bleibt.
Durch eine entschärfte Linie, müsste auch der Waldboden profitieren...


----------



## count-zero-1101 (26. April 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Linke Seite lassen (die Steindrops) für alle dies ruppig mögen...
> Rechte Seite Serpentinen. Das Teil ist ja schon recht breit.



Ah, interessant, ich hatts genau andersrum gesehen, weil ja nach links der Trail schon quer zum Hang verläuft, obwohl ich den dicken Stein am Ende der Linkskurve auch nicht fahre.... Hmja, klar, kann man auch andersrum lösen, PN wenn du Unterstützung beim Buddeln brauchst!


----------



## mazola01 (26. April 2013)

Rechts ist bissl weniger felsig. Mann könnte ja an der stelle wo es schon quer geht anknüpfen. Wer zeit hat kann ja schon los legen. Bei mir sieht's gerade schlecht aus... :-(


----------



## count-zero-1101 (26. April 2013)

Joa, kein Stress... Die beste Runde meiner Ansicht nach ist eh SMDH Abschnitt 1 und 2, danach zur "Eisdiele" und ganz runter. Schade bloß, dass man so den 4. Abschnitt vom SMDH nicht mehr so oft fährt, weil der eigentlich ganz schön ist, obwohl der letzte Drop auch schon gut ausgebeult ist von der Erosion....


----------



## Quote (26. April 2013)

Was ist denn die "Eisdiele"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## count-zero-1101 (26. April 2013)

Quote schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "Eisdiele"?



= secret spot. Ich wurde auch von shield erst kürzlich aufgeklärt. Keine Ahnung, ob der Name von "Betrieb wie in der Eisdiele" oder von "8000 EUR Rad für die Eisdiele" kommt, beides würde Sinn machen. 

Ich hätte jedenfalls jetzt gern ein Schildchen im Wald mit Namen und nem lustigen Bildchen dazu...


----------



## shield (26. April 2013)

ich hab mal gehört: eisdiele = weil einige die ihn entdeckt haben immer im kalten winter fahren gegangen sind. original namen war "dust".


----------



## /dev/random (26. April 2013)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> = secret spot.


Seit jemand das Ding bei OSM eingetragen hat ist es nicht mehr so "secret".


----------



## Rynn94 (26. April 2013)

Als secret kann man den nicht mehr bezeichnen, diese Woche waren da noch sicher 7-8 andere Biker, als ich gefahren bin.


----------



## shield (26. April 2013)

kla.


----------



## liquidnight (27. April 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Seit jemand das Ding bei OSM eingetragen hat ist es nicht mehr so "secret".



Also ich vermute dass beide Abfahrten in den kommenden 1 bis 2 jahren abgerissen werden.  Die Anlagen sind leider den Förstern ein Dorn im Auge. Siehe auch  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10451549&postcount=58



shield schrieb:


> Allerdings schreckt mich das ganze mit Verein ein wenig ab, weil ich gerade am Wochenende wo anders fahren wollte und plötzlich war das dort vereinsgelände und ich hab nur nach einer langen Diskussion mit dem Vorstand fahren dürfen.



Das Vereinsgelände ist unten im Tal, also nicht auf dem Wattkopf. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du dort fahren wolltest.  Dieses Gelände ist keinesfalls "plötzlich" entstanden, sondern Ergebnis jahrelanger (fast Jahrzehnte) Verhandlungen. Anschließend gab es  Vermessungsaktionen, Planzeichnungen,    Erstellung diverser Gutachten, viel Papierkram und erst als das geregelt war, konnten die Bauarbeiten beginnen.  Dass nach so viel Arbeit etwas "Fokus" auf dem Werk liegt, ist hoffentlich verständlich.


----------



## vitaminc (27. April 2013)

> Also ich vermute dass beide Abfahrten in den kommenden 1 bis 2 jahren abgerissen werden. Die Anlagen sind leider den Förstern ein Dorn im Auge. Siehe auch
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...9&postcount=58



Wenn es nicht legalisiert wird, dann kann man nur darauf hoffen, dass es weiter geduldet wird. Die letzten Jahre ging es soweit auch ganz gut, also erstmal weiter "positiv" denken!


----------



## mazola01 (27. April 2013)

Richtig...bisher werden wir geduldet. 

Woher kommt die Aussage: in 1-2 Jahren wird abgerissen? Der Förster kommt ganz freundlich rüber ????


----------



## count-zero-1101 (27. April 2013)

Selbst wenn es irgendwann Ärger/Abriss geben sollte, die Zahlen der Fahrer(innen) steigen jede Saison aufs Neue, dann wird halt irgendwo was anderes gebaut, der Hang ist prinzipiell groß genug, "strength in numbers" und so....


----------



## KaBiker612 (27. April 2013)

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mwaDGLoe9pQ"]Strommasten Downhill 2013 SMDH - YouTube[/nomedia]
Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (27. April 2013)

KaBiker612 schrieb:


> Strommasten Downhill 2013 SMDH - YouTube
> Meinungen?



naja du fährst halt den berg runter.


----------



## mazola01 (27. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> naja du fährst halt den berg runter.



...was fast schon typisch für DOWNHILL ist.
Oder gehts um seinen Style? 

Finds gut


----------



## shield (27. April 2013)

nein ich meinte nur: ein gopro video von einer abfahrt ist jetzt nichts besonderes.... nichts an seinem fahrstil auszusetzen - aber kamera an, fahren, kamera aus finde ich jetzt leider nicht berauschend.


----------



## KaBiker612 (27. April 2013)

Natürlich ist das nicht sonderlich spannend. Das kann es aber auch fast nicht sein. Der SMDH ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade wie die A-Line.  
Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## /dev/random (27. April 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Also ich vermute dass beide Abfahrten in den kommenden 1 bis 2 jahren abgerissen werden.  Die Anlagen sind leider den Förstern ein Dorn im Auge.


Daß die "Eisdiele" dem Förster ein Dorn im Auge ist kann ich verstehen; die wurde ja zum großen Teil einfach quer in den Wald gezimmert. Wenn sie die "Eisdiele" abreißen, dann müssen sie konsequenterweise die anderen Wildbauten auch abreißen.



			
				mazola01 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt die Aussage: in 1-2 Jahren wird abgerissen? Der Förster kommt ganz freundlich rüber ????


1. Er schrieb "ich vermute"... 
2. Nur weil der Förster freundlich rüberkommen mag, heißt das nicht daß er alles duldet. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die "Eisdiele" der Tropfen war welcher das Fass zum überlaufen brachte.


----------



## liquidnight (27. April 2013)

Die Vermutung mit dem Zeitraum ist wiegesagt keine Aussage, sondern einfach aufgrund von "Gerüchten" aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt.  Aber die Anlagen (und die Kultur drumrum, Ihr strength-of-numbers -Spezis) kamen bereits in Diskussion im Kreis Karlsruhe. --> es sind nicht nur die Provinzförster daran beteiligt



count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es irgendwann Ärger/Abriss geben sollte, die Zahlen der Fahrer(innen) steigen jede Saison aufs Neue, dann wird halt irgendwo was anderes gebaut, der Hang ist prinzipiell groß genug, "strength in numbers" und so....



lol - das wird in Griff zu kriegen sein. Die gute Nachricht dabei ist:  guckt Euch mal auf dem Strommastenbereich um, da wo die Bäume fehlen und die Stromleitungen drüber sind. Also linksseitig vom SMDH.  Und macht Euch Gedanken wie man die Rampen, Steilkurven und Kicker reinsetzen kann.   (Details per PM bitte)

Strategisch ist die Richtung vorgegeben: Baue Smdh-2, Lösche Eisdiele, Lösche Smdh-1  
Ob das nun in 1 oder 3 Jahren passiert, liegt u.a. an Euch


----------



## count-zero-1101 (28. April 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht dabei ist:  guckt Euch mal auf dem Strommastenbereich um, da wo die Bäume fehlen und die Stromleitungen drüber sind. Also linksseitig vom SMDH.  Und macht Euch Gedanken wie man die Rampen, Steilkurven und Kicker reinsetzen kann.   (Details per PM bitte)
> 
> Strategisch ist die Richtung vorgegeben: Baue Smdh-2, Lösche Eisdiele, Lösche Smdh-1
> Ob das nun in 1 oder 3 Jahren passiert, liegt u.a. an Euch



Klingt gut. Aller Voraussicht bin ich höchstens noch ca. 18 Monate sesshaft in KA, aber mal schaun. Ich muss mir die von die beschriebene Stelle mal anschauen (und ggf. dann PN), aber wie gesagt, am Südhang gibt's genug "vert", dass da einiges möglich wäre prinzipiell.... Ich habe mal gerüchteweise vernommen, dass der Förster der Ansicht ist, dass durch die Oberlandleitungen sowieso mehrmals im Jahr dort Waldmaschinen hin müssen und dann eine kleine Bauerei von ein paar Wahnsinnigen (oder Enthusiasten, je nachdem) nicht so sehr ins ökologische Gewicht fallen würden wie an anderer Stelle. 

Ich persönlich würde mir 2 sehr einfache Dinge wünschen: Dass die Fahrer und Erbauer die Erosion im Blick halten (also nicht einfach Falllinien quer durch die Landschaft bremsen und Drops an Stellen ziehen, von denen man schon sieht, dass die nach einem Winter kaputt gehen werden) und dass die Leute ihren Müll wieder mitnehmen!  Leere Monster-Dosen und Power Riegel Verpackungen tragen nicht unbedingt zu ner positiven Lobby bei! Ich nehm ab und zu mit, was ich kann, aber auf Dauer kommt man sich schon blöd vor...

Ne 2. Eisdiele wäre auch nach dem 2. SMDH unter Umständen ne Überlegung wert, denn die ist stellenweise schon SEHR schön geshaped.... Props an die "Eisdealer" an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Freeloader (28. April 2013)

Inwiefern soll da was entstehen? Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hab die Schneise schon seit Jahren im Auge aber erstens müssen die Bäume immer niedrig gehalten werden und das passiert mit schwerem Gerät, zweitens sind das Hochspannungsleitungen - der Mindestabstand muss immer garantiert sein und das kann man bei einigen Kickern nicht und drittens ist da noch eine Gasleitung im Boden also vermutlich auch nicht bebaubar.

Falls es doch klappen sollte:
Idee war damals wenig Gefälle serpentinenmäßig hin und her und dazwischen immer ein großer und/oder kleiner Table, dann wieder ein Anlieger und das dann immer etwas variieren je nach Gelände ... dann wird die Strecke elends lang und spaßig


----------



## MetalWolf (30. April 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Daß die "Eisdiele" dem Förster ein Dorn im  Auge ist kann ich verstehen; die wurde ja zum großen Teil einfach quer  in den Wald gezimmert. Wenn sie die "Eisdiele" abreißen, dann müssen sie  konsequenterweise die anderen Wildbauten auch abreißen.



Also die Eisdiele gabs ja zumindest in den oberen zwei Bereichen vor dem  jetzigen Aufbau ja schon mal. Ich sah den mal vor gefühlt nem Jahr von  unten und dacht mir; das geht als XC hochzus. War dann massiv bis ganz hoch mit Bäumen  zugedeckt...
Da die MTB'ler ja in gewisser  Weise am Wattkopf zentralisiert gedulded werden, denke ich dass der SMDH weiterhin  besteht, die Eisdiel jedoch bald wieder zum Tragen einlädt.
Der SMDH ist ja eh mehr als bekannt inzwischen (zumal erinnere ich mich an ne Suchaktion letzten Herbst  mit Polizei usw, da's da einen im zweiten Abschnitt zerlegte). Nach sowas wäre -  wenn es der Stadt Ettlingen wirklich darum geht - da schnell dicht.
Hoffen wir, es bleibt dabei dass das Fass ned überschwappt - nur unendlich Wasser reinkippen geht halt auch ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (30. April 2013)

also ist hier logischerweise die diskussion mit etwas "neuem bauen" letztendlich gestorben!


----------



## liquidnight (1. Mai 2013)

shield schrieb:


> also ist hier logischerweise die diskussion mit etwas "neuem bauen" letztendlich gestorben!



? nein, wieso gestorben ?

Das geht doch erst los ...


----------



## shield (1. Mai 2013)

also ich bin mal gespannt was so passieren wird. wie gesagt: ich hatte/hätte ja eigentlich auch bock da was reinzuzimmern, aber wenn die eisdiele schon der tropfen war, dann wäre mein projekt  wohl nochmal n extra fass


----------



## count-zero-1101 (1. Mai 2013)

shield schrieb:


> also ich bin mal gespannt was so passieren wird. wie gesagt: ich hatte/hätte ja eigentlich auch bock da was reinzuzimmern, aber wenn die eisdiele schon der tropfen war, dann wäre mein projekt  wohl nochmal n extra fass



Naja, kommt drauf an. Vergangenen Montag hab ich 3 Jungs getroffen am Hang (weder Eisdiele noch SMDH, ich verrate nicht wo), die ne riesige Road Gap gezimmert haben, ohne Trail, nur ein Feature. Die Entfernung zwischen Absprung und Landung würde ich mal auf 6+ Meter schätzen, ich stand nicht oben, geschweige denn würde ich es fahren. Angesichts dessen ist ein Flow-Trail (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe) wohl ein bescheideneres Projekt. 
Prinzipiell denke ich, dass die Bauerei im Wald vom Charakter her mit Graffiti vergleichbar ist. Gesetzlich gesehen Sachbeschädigung, die Subkultur selber versteht es als Kunst. Dauernd werden Sachen entfernt, Leute angezeigt, etc. Aber genauso oft (oder öfter) entstehen neue Sachen und die "Community" als solche wächst ständig und der ewige Kreislauf zwischen Erschaffen und Zerstören ist geradezu eine Voraussetzung für diese Subkultur. Noch dazu stelle man sich mal vor, jemand wie "Digger" würde den popkulturellen Status von Banksy erlangen, der ja am Anfang aus der Grafitti/Street Art Szene kam. "Ladies Only" in 10 Jahren im kanadischen Naturkundemuseum? Warum nicht?!?!
Ich persönlich freu mich deshalb immer, wenn ich ne "bomb train" sehe.


----------



## MetalWolf (1. Mai 2013)

Die Warnschildern und Absperrband am Ende des ersten Abschnitts des SMDH gibts erst seit ca. gestern nehme ich an?! Soll wohl beim Weg kreuzen Passanten schützen. Andererseits macht's den SMDH ja irgendwie offiziell(er) gedulded, oder täusche ich mich hier?
Mal sehen wanns Fahrgebühr kostet - jetzt wo die Stadt ausgaben hatte


----------



## shield (1. Mai 2013)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Naja, kommt drauf an. Vergangenen Montag hab ich 3 Jungs getroffen am Hang (weder Eisdiele noch SMDH, ich verrate nicht wo), die ne riesige Road Gap gezimmert haben, ohne Trail, nur ein Feature. Die Entfernung zwischen Absprung und Landung würde ich mal auf 6+ Meter schätzen, ich stand nicht oben, geschweige denn würde ich es fahren. Angesichts dessen ist ein Flow-Trail (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe) wohl ein bescheideneres Projekt.  ......



wenn ich das schon wieder lese dann stellen sich mir die haare zu berge: warum um alles in der welt muss man:
- mitten in den wald
- irgendwas RIESENGROßES halsbrecherisches
reinzimmern?

nach deinen infos is das ding weder flüssig fahrbar noch an einen trail angebunden, heisst also, spass/verletzung für einen sprung und ab nach hause. nehmen wir mal an es kommt jemand der das gelände nicht lesen kann, der stürzt sich über den sprung und landet in der astgabel des nächstgelegen baumes...
dann doch lieber etwas sinnvolleres, wovon alle altersgruppen und könnerstufen was haben!

und ich mach mir noch gedanken ob ich was bauen soll oder nicht?! 



MetalWolf schrieb:


> Die Warnschildern und Absperrband am Ende des ersten Abschnitts des SMDH gibts erst seit ca. gestern nehme ich an?! Soll wohl beim Weg kreuzen Passanten schützen. Andererseits macht's den SMDH ja irgendwie offiziell(er) gedulded, oder täusche ich mich hier?
> Mal sehen wanns Fahrgebühr kostet - jetzt wo die Stadt ausgaben hatte



ich kann dir sagen für was das sein wird: www.maibike.eu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (1. Mai 2013)

gebt doch den Kindleins ein Sandkasten zum buddeln!  
Aber nicht im Wald Maulwurf spielen. Eines Tages wird dann ein Verbot kommen und dann das große Jammern.


----------



## shield (1. Mai 2013)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> gebt doch den Kindleins ein Sandkasten zum buddeln!
> Aber nicht im Wald Maulwurf spielen. Eines Tages wird dann ein Verbot kommen und dann das große Jammern.



-> deswegen: sinnvolles bauen. am besten auf legalem "wege"


----------



## mazola01 (1. Mai 2013)

Ruhig bleiben! Das große Teil ist eher was einmaliges....
Wer sowas springt, kann's auch... Glaub mir. 

Bitte keine weiteren Diskussionen darüber. Soll nich für die Allgemeinheit sein! Und ist auch an keinen Trail angebunden.


----------



## mazola01 (1. Mai 2013)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> gebt doch den Kindleins ein Sandkasten zum buddeln!
> Aber nicht im Wald Maulwurf spielen. Eines Tages wird dann ein Verbot kommen und dann das große Jammern.



Das hatten wir doch schon.....


----------



## count-zero-1101 (1. Mai 2013)

shield schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon wieder lese dann stellen sich mir die haare zu berge: warum um alles in der welt muss man:
> - mitten in den wald
> - irgendwas RIESENGROßES halsbrecherisches
> reinzimmern?
> ...



Ich war heute nochmal da und habs genauer beäugt: Die Gap ist doch eher 10m.  Soll heißen, dass sich da niemand dran versuchen wird, der es nicht am Ende eventuell doch stehen kann. Legale Trails gerne, es wäre mir auch lieber, "entkriminalisiert" zu fahren, wenn man hierzulande allerdings eine endlose Reihe von Genehmigungen und Zeit braucht, bevor überhaupt irgendwas passiert, kann ich diejenigen verstehen, die da keinen Bock drauf haben und FAHREN wollen.  
Dass das auf Kosten des Rufs Aller geht, ist leider die Konsequenz. Denke aber nicht, dass man irgendwann das Trail-Fahren im Wald ganz verbieten wird und selbst wenn, wie soll man das denn kontrollieren?!?! Mehr Beamte? Drohnen? Satelliten? Nummernschilder? Kostet alles Geld und rechnet sich am Ende nicht. Wie gesagt, ne legale Lösung wäre mir selbstverständlich lieber, aber ich fahr auch ohne Genehmigung und kann trotzdem nachts schlafen. 
   @mazola01: Ups, grad erst gesehen, ich halt meine Klappe ab jetz!


----------



## shield (1. Mai 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ruhig bleiben! *Das große Teil ist eher was einmaliges....*
> Wer sowas springt, kann's auch... Glaub mir.
> 
> Bitte keine weiteren Diskussionen darüber. Soll nich für die Allgemeinheit sein! Und ist auch an keinen Trail angebunden.




tut mir leid, warum wirds dann gebaut... 
sowas versteh ich einfach nicht. muss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## mazola01 (1. Mai 2013)

Musst du auch nicht


----------



## Bollibu (20. Mai 2013)

Hallihallö,

Gibt's hier den einen oder anderen der von Karlsruhe und Umgebung aus ab und zu Richtung Lac Blanc tingelt?

Komme grade von meinem Erstbesuch und bin ziemlich begeistert... Ich bin zwar in den nächsten Wochen relativ eingespannt wegen kommender Prüfungen, aber so ein 1-2 Tagesausflug zur Regeneration kann ja nie schaden.

Problem ist das ich selber keine Karre besitze.

Vielleicht findet sich ja mal wer  

Schönen Feiertach,
Bollibu


----------



## shield (20. Mai 2013)

Gehört ja eher in den Lac Blanc Fred


----------



## spunited83 (26. Mai 2013)

Soooo....
Gestern zum ersten mal dieses Jahr am Strommasten gewesen.
Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist ja echt was passiert!
Respekt an alle die dort mitgebaut haben!
Gefällt und ist auch nicht so extrem dass es einen großen Dorn im Auge darstellt.
Die halb zerstörten Sprünge vom letzten Jahr waren da eher ein Problem!
Wenn jemand Lust hast mal wegen Streckenpflege o.ä. zu quatschen, mal ne Runde dort oben einzulegen usw. meldet euch per PN.
Salli....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

falls hier jemand an einer legalen  Downhill-/Freeridestrecke Interesse hat hier sind Informationen  diesbezüglich  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10632014#post10632014

Gruß Moritz


----------



## shield (7. Juni 2013)

krass wieviel heute los war.

ich bin heute mal mit dem 29er am edelberg und wattkopf gefahren.
interessant was ich alles gefunden habe - neue trails bzw kleine wege die mir persönlich schon reichen würden, da brauch man gar keinen smdh.


----------



## mazola01 (7. Juni 2013)

Wer 29er fährt braucht wirklich keinen smdh....


----------



## shield (7. Juni 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wer 29er fährt braucht wirklich keinen smdh....



war ja klar dass sowas kommen musste. 

is für die kondition, weisste?!


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2013)

fettes crossposting - verzeiht es mir 

gestern abend auf dem wattkopf/edelberg:






fahrer: ich
fotomann: ich

im album mehr.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60477


----------



## spunited83 (19. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> fettes crossposting - verzeiht es mir
> 
> gestern abend auf dem wattkopf/edelberg:
> 
> ...



Schön die Stimmung eingefangen! 
Trifft die aktuelle Hitzewelle ganz gut.

Serienbild Einstellung & Funkauslöser?


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2013)

serienbild war glaub ich eingestellt aber ich trigger immer manuell schnell nacheinander. Ich nutz nur den schnellen Motor


----------



## DasLoch (21. Juni 2013)

Habe heute morgen beim Aufräumen von Sturmgut eine Sonnenbrille im letzten Abschnitt des SMDH gefunden. Falls jemand eine vermisst, einfach ne PN an mich!
Anscheinend hatte der Sturm übrigens auch was gegen den SMDH, fast hinter jedem Kicker lag ein dickerer Ast.


----------



## shield (21. Juni 2013)

so ein blöder zufall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## count-zero-1101 (21. Juni 2013)

DasLoch schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen beim Aufräumen von Sturmgut eine Sonnenbrille im letzten Abschnitt des SMDH gefunden. Falls jemand eine vermisst, einfach ne PN an mich!
> Anscheinend hatte der Sturm übrigens auch was gegen den SMDH, fast hinter jedem Kicker lag ein dickerer Ast.



Vielen Dank! Hab mich schon ein wenig gewundert, das alles frei war!


----------



## baux1993 (7. Juli 2013)

Servus 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob dass hier der richtige Thread ist, wollte aber generell mal wissen, wo man sich mal verabreden kann, um am SMDH ein bissl zu fahren. Alleine packt mich nämlich nie so richtig die Motivation.

Felix


----------



## shield (7. Juli 2013)

@baux1993:

da bist du generell schon richtig aber du kannst auch mal hier reinschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323
da wird sich regelmäßig verabredet - meist am mittwoch abend.

grüße


----------



## spunited83 (5. September 2013)

Hey, mal eine Frage in die Runde.
War heute zum ersten mal bei den "Sieben Hügeln".
Eigentlich echt lustig für die kleine Feierabend Runde.
Aber dort sind alle Zufahrten in das "Innere" mit Absperrband versperrt und Schilder angebracht dass das Befahren mit motorisiert Fahrzeugen, sowie PferdeKutschen untersagt ist. (forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei)
Ist das Gelände der "Sieben Hügel" vom Forstamt gesperrt?
Wäre cool wenn jemand Info's hätte.


----------



## KaBiker612 (12. September 2013)

Sind die Sieben Hügel überhaupt wieder befahrbar?
Nach dem einen Unwetter in diesem Jahr waren da ziemlich viele Bäume umgestürtzt.


----------



## mikekc22 (20. September 2013)

Nachdem ich endlich einen Freerider habe und nicht mehr Bikes im Park leihen gehen muss war ich heute mal beim SMDH... Ein echt geiler Hometrail!
Was mich aber ein bisschen gestört hat, war das "zufällig" Äste auf dem Weg lagen  Naja hab dann bisschen aufgeräumt, trotzdem eine geile Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost_4x (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ist der SMDH denn auch mit einem Hardtail (4X) fahrbar? 
Sieht ja richtig cool aus auf diversen Videos


----------



## mazola01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Klar. Hab ich ne Weile mit meinem fr ht gemacht. Ist halt bissl ruppig....Arsch zusammen pfetzen unt runter


----------



## radonvuja (17. November 2013)

Heute Nachmittag ist mir auf dem SMDH, oben bei der Wildschweingehege, mein Schwarzer Vaude Transalpin 25 + 5 lit. Rucksack, geklaut. Habe ihn nur für kurze Zeit auf dem Baum gelassen. Jacke von meinem Sohn ( Jack Wolfskinn) war drin und seine Handschuhe. Meine 2 alte Handys und meine Dokumente mit Ehering in einer Scott Tasche, Pumpe, Essensdose, mein Lethermann  Bitte,falls jemand findet oder genommen hat, geben Sie bei der Polizei ab, oder Fundbüro.
:-( VERSUCH IST WERT...


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2013)

Vielleicht dachte auch jemand, der wäre verloren und hat ihn mitgenommen um ihn beim Fundbüro abzugeben. Also auf jeden Fall in dem nächsten Tagen bei den umliegenden Gemeinden nachfragen.


----------



## radonvuja (17. November 2013)

Das hoffe ich...


----------



## Waldgeist (17. November 2013)

Vielleicht ist das bei der Ortsverwaltung Wettersbach abgegeben worden. Da dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten sein. Hoffentlich hat kein "Spassvogel" das Ganze ins Wildsaugehege geworfen. Viel Glück!
Waldgeist


----------



## radonvuja (26. November 2013)

leider ist nix abgegeben, bitte gibt acht auf euere Sachen, das ist wirklich übel..und mir eine gute Schule..Schade


----------



## ms06-rider (26. November 2013)

Damn, bitter...Danke für die Warnung. Werd in Zukunft wohl garnichts mehr an Wertsachen mitnehmen und meinen Rucksack tief im Wald verstecken -.-
Echt traurig, dass es solche Leute gibt. Wenigstens Dokumente und Ehering hätte der Dieb ja wohl zurückgeben können...


----------



## radonvuja (3. Dezember 2013)

Heute eine tolle Nachricht! Der GEMEINE Dieb hat meine Dokumente samt Karten und einem alten Handy in dem Briefkasten der Gemeinde Wettersbach abgegeben! Leider ,alles andere fehlt..trotzdem eine tolle Sache..
Lieber Dieb, fallst du hier meine Suche gelesen hast, bitte bring die restlichen Sachen auch zurück. Es gibt nicht schlimmeres als einem Biker seinen Rücksack zu klauen.
Bitte, gib die Sachen zurück, ich bin sicher das du hier meine Suche gelesen hast.


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (6. Dezember 2013)

Alter wer ist so dumm und klaut so was, was will man denn damit anfangen es ist echt traurig was für dumme Leute in der Welt rumlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (6. Dezember 2013)

Freeride_Voltag schrieb:


> Alter wer ist so dumm und klaut so was, was will man denn damit anfangen es ist echt traurig was für dumme Leute in der Welt rumlaufen



Quasi keine Gefahr erwischt zu werden, Chance auf Handys, Geldbeutel, Kameras... im schlechtesten Fall halt nur n Rucksack. "Dumm" ist anders, das Verhältnis Risiko zu möglichem Gewinn ist verdammt gut. Absolut assozial ist es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (6. Dezember 2013)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Quasi keine Gefahr erwischt zu werden, Chance auf Handys, Geldbeutel, Kameras... im schlechtesten Fall halt nur n Rucksack. "Dumm" ist anders, das Verhältnis Risiko zu möglichem Gewinn ist verdammt gut. Absolut assozial ist es natürlich trotzdem.



Ich versteh so etwas nicht, wer macht aber sowas ich kenne niemand der auf so eine bescheuerte Idee kommen könnte.


----------



## shield (8. Dezember 2013)

um mal wieder zum fahrradfahren zu kommen:

ich würde mal gerne neue trails am wattkopf finden - leider weiss ich nicht ob es noch andere "spannende" gibt.

die typischen wie smdh, eisdiele/dust, die hornklamm, den tankstellentrail und den kleinen zig-zag am bismarckturm kenne ich. was gibts denn noch so sehenswertes?


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Dezember 2013)

shield schrieb:


> um mal wieder zum fahrradfahren zu kommen:
> 
> ich würde mal gerne neue trails am wattkopf finden - leider weiss ich nicht ob es noch andere "spannende" gibt.
> 
> die typischen wie smdh, eisdiele/dust, die hornklamm, den tankstellentrail und den kleinen zig-zag am bismarckturm kenne ich. was gibts denn noch so sehenswertes?



Ich wusste net dass es da sooo viele sehenswerte Trails gibt  Der neue Smdh wird hoffentlich auch sehenswert ^^


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, dann muss man dir die 1000hm allerfeinsten Alpintrail noch zeigen? Der ist doch nicht zu übersehen. 


Im Traum.


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (8. Dezember 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, dann muss man dir die 1000hm allerfeinsten Alpintrail noch zeigen? Der ist doch nicht zu übersehen.
> 
> 
> Im Traum.



Wo ist den der Trail ?? der ist mir gar net bekannt


----------



## AlexMC (8. Dezember 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> *Im Traum.*



Jetzt besser?


----------



## shield (9. Dezember 2013)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich wusste net dass es da sooo viele sehenswerte Trails gibt  Der neue Smdh wird hoffentlich auch sehenswert ^^



sehenswert ist geschmackssache. ich würde nicht sagen dass sie alle sehenswert sind aber ich steh auf abwechslung und da kommen mir die genannten trails gerade recht.


es gibt noch einen der geht mitten durch. allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wie ich den beschreiben soll....


----------



## vitaminc (9. Dezember 2013)

Also vom Tankstellentrail hab ich bis dato noch nie was gehört.
Aber ich denke dass da jeder so seine eigenen Namen hat.

Leider sind ja einige der Trails mit Namen in der 4UMaps eingetragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (10. Dezember 2013)

naja, das war der einzigste sinnvolle name für mich. ob nun aldi oder tankstelle - beides is gleich weit entfernt vom ausgang des trails....


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

achso, der Krasser-Trail....
Richtung Busenbach gibts auch noch 4-5. Allerdings nicht mit denen am Wattkopf zu vergleichen. Aber für eine nette Runde ausreichend....
Einfach mal die Kälberklamm überwinden...und auch da gibts dann Strommasten...


----------



## DasLoch (10. Januar 2014)

Bin heute seit längerem mal wieder am und um den SMDH gefahren. Respekt an die Jungs/Mädels, die den Eisdielen(?)-Trail aufgefrischt haben, echt schöne Drops reingemacht! 
(bin mir bei der Benennung der Trails in der Gegend noch nicht ganz sicher, jedenfalls die Abfahrt gleich um die Ecke )


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (10. Januar 2014)

DasLoch schrieb:


> Bin heute seit längerem mal wieder am und um den SMDH gefahren. Respekt an die Jungs/Mädels, die den Eisdielen(?)-Trail aufgefrischt haben, echt schöne Drops reingemacht!
> (bin mir bei der Benennung der Trails in der Gegend noch nicht ganz sicher, jedenfalls die Abfahrt gleich um die Ecke )



ja da muss ich dir recht geben der Sprung ganz oben bei Eisdiele ist echt Nice


----------



## mazola01 (11. Januar 2014)

Definitiv geil....auch wenn wir wegen dem Matsch und des nightrides das Zeug noch ausgelassen haben. Hoffentlich überlebt das ne Weile.... Die Eisdiele rockt langsam richtig


----------



## shield (11. Januar 2014)

um welche abschnitte geht es denn? ich war schon ewig nicht mehr an der eisdiele/dust, weil sie total ausgebremst war und langsam dem SMDH ähnelt....


ganz am ende wurde im sommer 2013 sehr viel gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (3. Februar 2014)

shield schrieb:


> um welche abschnitte geht es denn? ich war schon ewig nicht mehr an der eisdiele/dust, weil sie total ausgebremst war und langsam dem SMDH ähnelt....



Ernsthaft? Eher so der BMX Fahrer? Das verwirrt mich jedes mal wenns heißt die Eisdiele wäre zu ruppig. Speziell wenns dann noch Leute aufm DH bike sagen...Naja, jedem das seine. Denk aber nicht dass die Eisdiele noch lang geduldet wird. Spätestens wenn der neue SMDH steht wird die Eisdiele wohl dicht gemacht werden. Naja, wir werden sehen.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (3. Februar 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der neue SMDH steht wird die Eisdiele wohl dicht gemacht werden. Naja, wir werden sehen.



Was ja allem Anschein nach noch locker ne Saison dauern wird, bis dahin, Eisdiele ftw!


----------



## ghost_4x (3. Februar 2014)

Hm.. Eisdiele, SMDH, leider kann ich mit den Begriffen nicht viel anfangen.
Ich war nun schon 2x am Wattkopf, kann aber nichtmal das Wildschweingehege finden, bin ich einfach zu blöd? 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand Lust hat, mir mal die Lage der jw. Trails/DH's zu erklären, auch gerne per PN


----------



## backstein689 (3. Februar 2014)

schau dir mal die website gpsies an und zoom ab wattkopf hin und her....


----------



## shield (3. Februar 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Eher so der BMX Fahrer? Das verwirrt mich jedes mal wenns heißt die Eisdiele wäre zu ruppig. Speziell wenns dann noch Leute aufm DH bike sagen...Naja, jedem das seine. Denk aber nicht dass die Eisdiele noch lang geduldet wird. Spätestens wenn der neue SMDH steht wird die Eisdiele wohl dicht gemacht werden. Naja, wir werden sehen.



also ich bin weder bmx- noch dh-fahrer. nur um dich zu beruhigen. nur bin ich die eisdiele schon in besseren zeiten gefahren.

und ich denke auch dass die eisdiele dann zugemacht wird. schade, aber so ist das eben. ich muss mal wiedr hin.
aber zum glück gibts genug andere schöne (kleine) trails am und um den wattkopf herum.



ghost_4x schrieb:


> Hm.. Eisdiele, SMDH, leider kann ich mit den Begriffen nicht viel anfangen.
> Ich war nun schon 2x am Wattkopf, kann aber nichtmal das Wildschweingehege finden, bin ich einfach zu blöd?
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand Lust hat, mir mal die Lage der jw. Trails/DH's zu erklären, auch gerne per PN



also das wildschweingehege ist soweit ich weiss auf den wanderschildern ausgeschildert. das solltest du finden.

die trails findest du auf der plattform strava und openstreetmaps. das ist kein geheimnis mehr....


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (3. Februar 2014)

ghost_4x schrieb:


> Hm.. Eisdiele, SMDH, leider kann ich mit den Begriffen nicht viel anfangen.
> Ich war nun schon 2x am Wattkopf, kann aber nichtmal das Wildschweingehege finden, bin ich einfach zu blöd?
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand Lust hat, mir mal die Lage der jw. Trails/DH's zu erklären, auch gerne per PN



Hey ich kann dich auch mal mitnehmen ich bin so ca 3 mal die Woche da und in den Ferien so gut wie jeden Tag


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Februar 2014)

ghost_4x schrieb:


> Wo Trails?



Der SMDH sollte auffindbar sein. Als kleiner Hinweis: SM steht für Strommasten.  Der Trail ist wirklich direkt neben der rießigen Überlandleitung die über den Wattkopf rüber geht  Ganz oben ist dann auch das Wildschweingehege. Eisdiele ist etwas schwieriger und hat in keinster Weise was mit einer normalen Eisdiele zu tun. Ist vom SMDH aus Richtung Durlach. Die genannten Maps nutzen, von irgendjemand zeigen lassen oder aufmerksam vom Wattkopf Richtung Durlach (am Hang) fahren und du wirst auch den Trail finden. Der Trail am Ende des SMDH der quer zum Hang verläuft wird beispielsweise von der Eisdiele gekreuzt .


----------



## ghost_4x (3. Februar 2014)

Top danke für die Antworten 
Immoment komme ich leider nicht so zum Fahren (15km Anfahrt & diese Kälte mit nem Downhiller), hat aber hauptsächlich schulische Gründe, aber in 3 Monaten ists ja rum


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (4. Februar 2014)

ghost_4x schrieb:


> Top danke für die Antworten
> Immoment komme ich leider nicht so zum Fahren (15km Anfahrt & diese Kälte mit nem Downhiller), hat aber hauptsächlich schulische Gründe, aber in 3 Monaten ists ja rum



Ja falls ich es dir mal zeigen soll schreib mir einfach eine PN


----------



## Stricherjunge (5. Februar 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der neue SMDH steht wird die Eisdiele wohl dicht gemacht werden. Naja, wir werden sehen.





count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Was ja allem Anschein nach noch locker ne Saison dauern wird, bis dahin, Eisdiele ftw!



Wobei es mich wundern würde, wenn der neue SMDH schlechter werden sollte als die Eisdiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride_Voltag (5. Februar 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Wobei es mich wundern würde, wenn der neue SMDH schlechter werden sollte als die Eisdiele.



gibt es da schon "Pläne" oder sowas ??? weil wenn Freiwillige Helfer gesucht sind würde ich gerne mithelfen


----------



## Stricherjunge (5. Februar 2014)

Cool
Schau mal in meiner Signatur stehts drin.
Bei Interesse der Mitarbeit in der Projektgruppe zur Legalisierung des SMDH bitte eine email an [email protected] senden.
Einen ersten Plan gibt es bereits.


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (5. Februar 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Cool
> Schau mal in meiner Signatur stehts drin.
> Bei Interesse der Mitarbeit in der Projektgruppe zur Legalisierung des SMDH bitte eine email an [email protected] senden.
> Einen ersten Plan gibt es bereits.



OK perfekt danke ich helfe gerne ein bisschen da ich später auch gerne ein bisschen fahren würde


----------



## mikekc22 (3. März 2014)

Ich hoffe ich werde hier nicht gleich geköpft, weil ich einen Streckenverlauf vom SMDH reinstelle. Ich bin noch relativ neu in KA, vorher bin ich hauptsächlich in Stuttgart und Umgebung unterwegs gewesen. Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich über den Weg neben dem "Hedwigsquellbach" und dann über die "Essigwiese" zum Strommastendownhill komme. Fahre übrigens ein 2012er Noton, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. März 2014)

Ja, alles was in der Karte gestrichelt ist scheinen Forstwege zu sein.


----------



## mikekc22 (3. März 2014)

Ok, danke dir  alles klar!


----------



## ms06-rider (4. März 2014)

Jop, aber wirst nicht ganz oben ankommen (also da wo do eingezeichnet hast ich nicht oben). Fahr einfach mal drauf los. Die Strommasten sind wirklich schwer zu übersehen


----------



## mikekc22 (4. März 2014)

Bin jetzt über Grünwettersbach den Pfeilerweg hoch, ist ja wirklich nicht zu übersehen.
Nur ärgerlich dass ich schon so früh weg musste, habe mir nen schönen Achter in meinen hinteren Crossmax gefahren 
Kam wohl von zu wenig Luft... was solls zu Hause frisch zentriert, jetzt erstmal zwei Bier einkippen 

Hochschieben tut ihr wohl meistens über die DH direkt? Oder gibts da noch einen Forstweg?
Bin noch einem Hardtail Fahrer begegnet, welcher war mit 100mm fast genauso schnell wie ich mit meinem großen Sofa  Mein Respekt, der Junge hatte vielleicht nen Style drauf.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (5. März 2014)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Hochschieben tut ihr wohl meistens über die DH direkt? Oder gibts da noch einen Forstweg?



Von der Quelle gibts 2 Forstwege.

A: Quelle, scharf links, um die steile Kurve bis zur ersten Kreuzung, dort links, 20m bis zu ner T-Kreuzung (mit Sitzbank), dort halbrechts hoch, an der nächsten Abzweigung links, immer geradeaus, dann die zweite links und dem Trail folgen, der spuckt Dich direkt am Wildschweingehege aus.

B: Unterhalb der Quelle an der Bachbrücke links und immer den Serpentinen folgen, das ist der Weg, der den SMDH insgesamt 4 mal schneidet.

Den Trail hochschieben nervt die Schieber und die Leute, die runter wollen, da man immer auf Seite springen bzw. bremsen muss (Flowkiller)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikekc22 (15. März 2014)

Werde morgen mal den SMDH rocken gehen 
Wer Bock hat sich anzuschließen, bin gegen 3 am Wildschweingehege (schwarz/weißes Noton)


----------



## Gp1 (6. April 2014)

Ist heute jemand hier unterwegs und kann mir mal zeigen wo es lang geht?


----------



## ms06-rider (6. April 2014)

Was verstehst du unter heute und was unter hier?


----------



## Gp1 (6. April 2014)

Heute(Sonntag) an den Strommasten bzw Eisdiele , habs aber auch so gefunden und einige nette Leute getroffen. War top!


----------



## ms06-rider (6. April 2014)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Heute(Sonntag) an den Strommasten bzw Eisdiele , habs aber auch so gefunden und einige nette Leute getroffen. War top!



Is ja auch nicht soo schwer zu finden. War selbst am überlegen ob ich heute biken geh als ich das geschrieben hab, war also mehr so die Frage ob du schon los bist und die beiden Trails meinst oder andere (kenn ich keine^^)


----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! Ein freund und ich würden gerne im.Sommer einen Männer Biketripp mit Schlafsack und Freeride/Enduro Bike Richtung Busenbach übers Wochenende starten. Wir waren beide noch nicht in der Gegend und kennen uns null aus. 

Hat einer von euch vielleicht ein paar gute Tipps? Aber bitte nur per pn oder E-Mail: [email protected]

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2014)

Wo startet ihr denn?


----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Eike,

wir hatten mal in Richtung Busenberg nähe Burgruine Drachenfels gedacht. Unsere Planung hat gerade erst begonnen und da bis jetzt noch keiner, weder er noch ich, in der Gegend war, wollten wir vorher ein paar Information zusammen tragen. Was die Trail-Dichte dort angeht, haben wir absolut keine Ahnung. Mein Kollege fährt ein Enduro und ich nen dicken NOX Freerider, kann man in der Gegend denn Spaß mit solchen Rädern haben?

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2014)

Ich bin kein Experte für die Dahner Gegend, aber nach dem was ich von dort weiß gibt es da eher "höhengleiche" Wege an den Hängen unterhalb der Felsen entlang. Nichts wofür es Federweg braucht, mehr dieses neumodische Flowzeug  Die längeren, auch anspruchsvollen Abfahrten sind weiter nördlich zwischen Landau und Dürkheim.


----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Mai 2014)

Danke dir, vielleicht kann mir ja wer noch weitere Tipps für unseren Wochenend-Tripp im Sommer geben. Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## ghost_4x (9. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr denn ein Auto dabei?!
Strommastendownhill, Eisdiele etc. in Ettlingen, Edelberg usw. könntet ihr vll ganz gut einbinden.


----------



## mtbvonberg (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo! Ja, wir reisen mit dem Auto an, wollen es aber ggf wo parken und fahren bis es nicht mehr geht, dann den Schlafsack ausrollen und auch direkt im Wald schlafen und am nächsten Tag weiter.


----------



## shield (10. Mai 2014)

also ich versteh nicht ganz. busenberg und busenbach ist glaub was anderes. und nur wegen dem wattkopf dort den schlafsack ausrollen lohnt sich doch nicht?!


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2014)

Es geht ja nicht um den Wattkopf, das ist nur eine Verwechslung wegen Busenbach. Kein Mensch wird eine Endurotour ins Dahner Land in Karlsruhe starten.


----------



## mtbvonberg (11. Mai 2014)

Als, verstehe ich das richtig, das die Gegend für ein solches Wochenende nicht geeignet ist?


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2014)

Ja und Nein, wir reden hier von zwei verschiedenen Gegenden. Du bist vermutlich hier gelandet  weil du nach Busenbach gesucht hast. Busenbach liegt aber bei Karlsruhe und nicht im Pfälzerwald, wo ihr hin wollt. 
In eurem angepeilten Gebiet könnt ihr mit vielen kleinen Hügeln und Singletrails bergauf und berab einstellen, vielleicht nicht das perfekte Terrain für schweres Gerät aber sicher nicht unsinnig. Dazu solltest du aber im Pfälzer Forum nachfragen, die können dir besser sagen was sich lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (11. Mai 2014)

Ah, ok. Dann werde ich es da einmal versuchen und Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe / Infos.


----------



## HopeUser (17. Mai 2014)

Hey,

war heute auch das erste mal auf dem SMDH unterwegs.
Echt eine schöne kleine Strecke


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Mai 2014)

HopeUser schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> war heute auch das erste mal auf dem SMDH unterwegs.
> Echt eine schöne kleine Strecke



Dann solltest du dir dringend auch noch die Eisdiele anschauen


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (11. Juni 2014)

Hey, hier mal ein kleines Video von uns.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## ghost_4x (11. Juni 2014)

Topp endlich mal wieder was zum guggen


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (12. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank.
hat jemand noch paar Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## shield (12. Juni 2014)

hmmmm also es is realtiv monoton. immer das selbe.
die einstellungen sind zu lange
alles nur mit gopro gefilmt
das fahren am SMDH ist generell sehr langweilig. (wo ist das steile stück mit dem steindrop?)

grüße


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (12. Juni 2014)

Ok danke.
leider haben wir drei alle nur GoPros und keine anderen Kameras. Und mit dem steilen Stück denk ich mal dass du den dritten Abschnitt meinst. Das währe dann ab  1:33 bis 2:00. Also ich weiß ja nicht aber wenn man in einer ordentlichen Geschwindigkeit fährt ist meiner Meinung nach SMDH nicht langweilig. Ist dir SMDH zu einfach oder magst du es nicht weil du es langweilig findest ?


----------



## shield (12. Juni 2014)

ich finde den SMDH deswegen langweilig weil es immer nur das gleiche ist:
in den ersten abschnitten (leider) schlecht gebaute sachen und ausgebremste stellen.
die beiden letzten abschnitte nur falllinie, dh man muss mit gezogener HR bremse fahren, da man sonst auf den wegen oder an bäumen einschlägt!

generell könnte man dort so tolle sachen bauen. aber jetzt warten wir mal den streckenbau unter den strommasten ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride_Voltag (12. Juni 2014)

Ja da muss ich dir Recht geben dass man mehr draus machen könnte. Finde trotzdem SMDH nicht schlecht und ich bin davon überzeugt dass die neue legale Strecke bestimmt richtig toll wird.


----------



## mazola01 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich mag's... Der Steindrop ist doch dabei.
Ist halt kein flowtrail...fertig. 

Das steile Stück hätte man etwas umbauen können. Aber mal warten was der neue stromi bringt...


----------



## Freeride_Voltag (12. Juni 2014)

ja ich finde Strommasten auch super ist halt immer Geschmacksache man hätte vielleicht mehr draus machen können aber dass was im Moment steht finde ich echt super und ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich eine Runde fahren kann.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. Juli 2014)

Jemand am Samstag unterwegs? Wäre praktisch für alle Vorschläge zu haben! Pfalz? Schwarzwald?


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Juli 2014)

In den falschen Thread verirrt? Hier ist ziemlich tote Hose  Im Karlsruher Singeltrails Thread sind meistens die Tourenverabredungen  Ich werd wahrscheins unterwegs sein, entweder Eisdiele oder Lac Blanc, ma schaun ^^


----------



## MC_Bike (30. September 2014)

Ich kapiere gerade gar nix mehr. Gibt es 2 SMDHs? Und wo ist diser Eisdiele-Trail? Und warum heißt der so dass das niemand kapiert (wie ich :-D) Den Trail im Video oben kenne ich. Bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (30. September 2014)

Nein, es gibt nur einen SMDH. Manche fahren, nachdem sie den SMDH runter sind, noch zur Eisdiele um Eis zu essen, andere fahren danach an die Eisdiele für eine zweite Abfahrt. 

Wie ich auf deine ursprüngliche Frage im anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe: Es gibt hier im Thread mehr als genug Hinweise wie man die Eisdiele findet. Das weitere sei dir als Übung überlassen.


----------



## ms06-rider (1. Oktober 2014)

Ein weiterer Hinweis: Die freundlichen Leute am Berg können dir sicherlich erklären wohin du musst und es ist nicht weit vom smdh entfernt 

Naja, du fragst ja immerhin an passender Stelle danach, also will ich nicht so sein. Ja es gibt 2 Smdh, oder genauer wird geben. Es gibt die Strecke, die du kennst, und direkt unter den Strommasten, wo bereits die Schneise in den Wald geschlagen wurde wird demnächst eine offizielle Strecke gebaut werden. Bei der Eisdiele, von manchen auch als Dust bezeichnet, handelt es sich um einen illegal angelegten Trail ganz in der Nähe, der aktuell noch geduldet wird. Wie genau es zu dem Namen gekommen ist weis keiner , es gibt Theorien, aber is ja auch egal ^^. Der Trail befindet sich etwa einen halben Kilometer Richtung Durlach neben der Eisdiele, am selben Hang. Am einfachsten fährst du den Trail der am unteren Ende des Smdh vorbei geht bzw. in den der Smdh mündet und der quer zum Hang verläuft, in Richtung Durlach. Die Eisdiele quert diesen Trail, ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. Wirklich nicht. Wenn du dir unsicher bist ob du bereits an der Eisdiele angekommen bist, bist du noch nicht angekommen (Schöne Sprünge und so)


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Oktober 2014)

in manchen Karten ist sie sogar eingezeichnet


----------



## MC_Bike (1. Oktober 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis: Die freundlichen Leute am Berg können dir sicherlich erklären wohin du musst und es ist nicht weit vom smdh entfernt
> 
> Naja, du fragst ja immerhin an passender Stelle danach, also will ich nicht so sein. Ja es gibt 2 Smdh, oder genauer wird geben. Es gibt die Strecke, die du kennst, und direkt unter den Strommasten, wo bereits die Schneise in den Wald geschlagen wurde wird demnächst eine offizielle Strecke gebaut werden. Bei der Eisdiele, von manchen auch als Dust bezeichnet, handelt es sich um einen illegal angelegten Trail ganz in der Nähe, der aktuell noch geduldet wird. Wie genau es zu dem Namen gekommen ist weis keiner , es gibt Theorien, aber is ja auch egal ^^. Der Trail befindet sich etwa einen halben Kilometer Richtung Durlach neben der Eisdiele, am selben Hang. Am einfachsten fährst du den Trail der am unteren Ende des Smdh vorbei geht bzw. in den der Smdh mündet und der quer zum Hang verläuft, in Richtung Durlach. Die Eisdiele quert diesen Trail, ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. Wirklich nicht. Wenn du dir unsicher bist ob du bereits an der Eisdiele angekommen bist, bist du noch nicht angekommen (Schöne Sprünge und so)


Vielen VIELEN dank ms06!!


----------



## MC_Bike (1. Oktober 2014)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> in manchen Karten ist sie sogar eingezeichnet


Hast du ein Bild von einer?


----------



## backstein689 (1. Oktober 2014)

http://www.gpsies.com/#16_48.958559530601136_8.44572901725769_mapQuest

unten bei dem braunen Feld ist der SMDH, mit der Beschreibung von ms06-rider findest du die Eisdiele.... wenn du noch mehr ranzoomst.

Wenn jemand meint, dass wäre zuviel Beschreibung, bitte schreib mir, dann lösche ich den Beitrag wieder.


----------



## MC_Bike (1. Oktober 2014)

Gut, danke. jetzt weiß ich wo ich hin muss  danke!!


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Oktober 2014)

@MC_Bike: hat sich nun wohl erledigt.

P.S. Die Eisdiele wird wohl die längste Zeit Bestand haben. Siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legale-downhill-freeridestecke-unten-den-strommasten-smdh.636098/


----------



## MC_Bike (2. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Oktober 2014)

d.d alle illegalen Trails werden zurückgebaut. Nur noch der SMDH wird zukünftig benutzt werden. Plan und Neuigkeiten dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lega...ecke-unten-den-strommasten-smdh.636098/page-9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2014)

Allerdings wird se wohl auch noch weiterhin geduldet, bis der neue Trail fertig ist und das dauert auch nochma n halbes Jahr bis Jahr


----------



## count-zero-1101 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ein dickes Lob und vielen herzlichen Dank für die "Putzkolonne" an der Eisdiele! Alles Laub und Geröll ist weg vom Trail und es rollt wie ne Eins! Super Sache! Danke!


----------



## MC_Bike (24. Oktober 2014)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Lob und vielen herzlichen Dank für die "Putzkolonne" an der Eisdiele! Alles Laub und Geröll ist weg vom Trail und es rollt wie ne Eins! Super Sache! Danke!


Was man von SMDH nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## spunited83 (26. Oktober 2014)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Lob und vielen herzlichen Dank für die "Putzkolonne" an der Eisdiele! Alles Laub und Geröll ist weg vom Trail und es rollt wie ne Eins! Super Sache! Danke!



Schließe mich der Aussage absolut an!
Zustand der Diele heute war für die Jahreszeit echt spitze.


----------



## GhostKA (28. Oktober 2014)

War am Freitag eine Runde SMDH erster Teil und Diele fahren, weiß jemand warum Dieleneinstieg mit Absperrband zu war? Hat das was schon mit dem zukünftigen SMDH zu tun? Schließe mich an, Zustand war super, im unteren Teil haben zwei Jungs an den Doubles gebastelt und mich irgendwie zu spät gehört...an meinem Tempo lags glaub ich nicht


----------



## GhostKA (30. Oktober 2014)

Zurück von der Sonnenuntergangsrunde....da kann wohl der ein oder andere Baumeister nicht den Baubeginn des neuen SMDH abwarten und hats sich an der Eisdiele handwerklich/künstlerisch erprobt


----------



## Waldgeist (30. Oktober 2014)

Die Eisdiele und andere Strecken im Bereich Edelberg - Wattkopf sind *illegale *Baustellen. Legal wird zukünfig nur noch der SMDH sein. Alle anderen Baustellen / Strecken werden dann gesperrt bzw. renaturiert. Also denkt daran und schafft nicht neue Probleme.


----------



## GhostKA (30. Oktober 2014)

Prinzipiell ist jedes Befahren illegal, außer der Waldautobahnen...ich weiß natürlich, was du meinst und dass niemand das neue Projekt gefährden sollte. Aber die aktuellen Sachen sind ja keine Neubauten sondern eher die Pflege vorhanderner Elemente...


----------



## MC_Bike (31. Oktober 2014)

Wann beginnt eigentlich der Bau des legalen Tracks?? Das zieht sich alles schon ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (2. November 2014)

Fang halt mal an.


----------



## black soul (3. November 2014)

lieber nicht


----------



## MC_Bike (3. November 2014)




----------



## franticz (3. November 2014)

aeh was?


----------



## Waldgeist (3. November 2014)

@MC_Bike: doch wohl zuviele Drogen genommen?


----------



## black soul (4. November 2014)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> @MC_Bike: doch wohl zuviele Drogen genommen?


der erhöhte konsum von solchen burgern macht kirre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC_Bike (4. November 2014)




----------



## black soul (5. November 2014)




----------



## Waldgeist (5. November 2014)




----------



## count-zero-1101 (17. November 2014)

Tach zusammen! Ich würd gern mal wieder die Diele fegen bzw. mit dem Rechen drüber, da in der letzten Zeit wieder einiges an Laub runtergekommen ist. Meine Frage: gibts nen Rechen oder nen Besen, der ortsnah deponiert ist? Wenn ja, bitte eine PN an mich, ich bin weder Förster noch vom Ordnungsamt! (<- Disclaimer). Danke im Voraus!


----------



## shield (19. November 2014)

wer auch immer oben an der diele frei gemacht hat - vielen dank. bei den schmierigen bedingungen heute war das sehr hilfreich 

und ich war überrascht über den drop vor dem roadgap. schön schön wie aktiv alle noch sind.


----------



## malmo (19. November 2014)

Kann man denn am Wattkopf noch den Trail fahren, der für die Maibike-Strecke benutzt wurde? Ich mein die Abfahrt, unweit vom Strommasten, runter Richtung Hedwigsquelle? Oder sind da mittlerweile noch mehr Forstmaschinen durch, dass es unfahrbar wurde?
Bin letzten Samstag nur den oberen Teilabschnitt gefahren und hab mich dann doch entschieden, die Abfahrt Richtung Ettlingen runter zu nehmen...
Falls es niemand weiß, muss ich abwarten und kann am Samstag berichten


----------



## flo_aus_ka (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn es der Trail ist,von dem ich denke dass du ihn meinst, dann ist der ziemlich ramponiert durch die Forstmaschinen.  Ich bin da vor einigen Wochen mal lang und die Spurrinnen waren unfahrbar


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. März 2015)

Sorry für Doppelpost,

war einer die letzten Tage mal am Wattkopf / Eisdiele gewesen? Wie siehts da aus mit den Trails? Immernoch alles verschlammt und fast unfahrbar? Als ich das letzte mal gefahren bin war nur der Wattkopf-Trail gut befahrbar :/ 

MfG


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (4. März 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost,
> 
> war einer die letzten Tage mal am Wattkopf / Eisdiele gewesen? Wie siehts da aus mit den Trails? Immernoch alles verschlammt und fast unfahrbar? Als ich das letzte mal gefahren bin war nur der Wattkopf-Trail gut befahrbar :/
> 
> MfG


 War am Sonntag Wattkopf / Eisdiele unterwegs. Schlamm war nicht schlimm, jedoch Eisdiele ist im unteren Drittel durch kreuz -und quer liegende Baumstämme dicht - Strommasten ist soweit okay. Grasser Trail Richtung Ettling ist ebenfalls okay.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. März 2015)

Danke für die Antwort  

Grasser-Trail? Ich glaube den kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (4. März 2015)

Das wird der Weg zu den Autohäusern runter sein; der Weg steht in OSM als "Krasser Trail" drin... Der -- offiziell ausgeschilderte -- Panoramaweg verläuft zum Teil auch dort.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. März 2015)

Ach sooo der Trail, ich weiß welcher gemeint ist, danke


----------



## Endurix (4. März 2015)

Die ersten beiden Abschnitte vom Strommasten-Trail sind jetzt auch total zu/zerstört. Kein Meter Trail mehr befahrbar, Sprünge platt gemacht.


----------



## Waldgeist (4. März 2015)

Da wird demnächst noch mehr gewühlt. Das sind Vorarbeiten für die neue Gasfernleitung (Nordschwarzwaldleitung von Au am Rhein über Ettlingen nach Leonberg). Sogar die Wildschweine werden eingeengt. Das alles zum Frühjahr / Sommer!


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. März 2015)

Na toll....hoffentlich leiden die Trails nicht zu sehr....


----------



## shield (5. März 2015)

super voraussetzung dafür dass endlich mal die strecke genehmigt wird, aber war ja fast abzusehen dass es sich zieht...


----------



## flo_aus_ka (5. März 2015)

shield schrieb:


> super voraussetzung dafür dass endlich mal die strecke genehmigt wird, aber war ja fast abzusehen dass es sich zieht...



Hoffentlich regelt sich das schnell, aber man weiß ja wie die deutschen Behörden so sind


----------



## franticz (6. März 2015)

shield schrieb:


> super voraussetzung dafür dass endlich mal die strecke genehmigt wird, aber war ja fast abzusehen dass es sich zieht...



Behörden natürlich zieht es sich^^  wir sind in deutschland


----------



## McShred (27. August 2015)

Stand heute, welche Strecke am Wattkopf existiert noch und ist noch fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onek24 (27. August 2015)

Der SMDH ist soweit ich weiß zu. Die Eisdiele bin ich aber gestern noch gefahren.


----------



## KaBiker612 (27. August 2015)

SMDH ist ziemlich mit Stämmen o.ä. blockiert. So wie ich das gesehen hab.


----------



## McShred (27. August 2015)

Wie kommt man denn von Pfinztal/Stupferich aus zur Eisdiele?


----------



## onek24 (27. August 2015)

Die Eisdiele liegt zwischen Ettlingen und Durlach. Kann dir gerne die Koordinaten vom Ende zukommen lassen. Falls du "komoot" besitzt dann ist dort die Eisdiele eingetragen. Wie du nach Ettlingen oder Durlach kommst findest du leicht mit einem Bahnnavigator oder Google Maps raus.


----------



## Deleted 257086 (27. August 2015)

Ich kam dir mal eine Route von stupferich aus zeigen.beschreiben wird dir das hier keiner


----------



## McShred (27. August 2015)

Ich wohn in Pfinztal / Söllingen, wie ich nach Ettlingen oder Durlach komme weiß ich schon. Aber bisher hab ich so gar keine Erfahrung bei der Nutzung von GPS Tools für die Radtour. Hab erst vor 1,5 Jahren wieder mit dem Biken angefangen, der Fitness wegen, und dann kam langsam die Lust auf mehr ( im Bezug auf die Bikes ). Jetzt hab ich ein gutes Hardtail und XC Fully, und will mich so langsam mal rantasten. Bisher fahr ich nur so kleinkram wie den Bärentrail oder vergleichbares hier im Raum Pfinztal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 257086 (28. August 2015)

Die Eisdiele ist aber schon ne andere Nummer wie der Bärentrail was Gefälle und Untergrund angeht. Ebenso sind einige Bebauungsplan auf dem Trail. 
Wie schon weitergeben angeboten kann ich dir mal einen Weg zur Eisdiele zeigen. Bei Interesse schreib mir einfach eine PN


----------



## ms06-rider (28. August 2015)

Kanuboy schrieb:


> beschreiben wird dir das hier keiner



Doch, ich! Und warum denn bitte auch nicht? Die Behörden wissen genau wo der Trail ist, der Förster auch und das wird aller vorraussicht nach auch weiter geduldet bis der offizielle Trail steht. Außerdem ist die dermaßen auffällig, die kann man garnicht übersehen Oo. Also: Fahr einfach auf dem Radweg neben der B3 von Wolfartsweier aus Richtung Ettlingen. Relativ am Anfang (einige hundert meter sind es schon) während die B3 n paar meter höher ist als der Radweg, sieht man a) Spuren am Hang hoch, von Leuten die hier die B3 queren und b) auf der anderen Seite die erste richtige Einfahrt (Forststraße) in den Wald. Straße queren und auf der rechten Seite kommt ziemlich gleich n Trail raus - das untere Ende der Eisdiele (und des Trails der parallel zur B3 verläuft). Have fun.



Kanuboy schrieb:


> Die Eisdiele ist aber schon ne andere Nummer wie der Bärentrail was Gefälle und Untergrund angeht.



Ich kenn zwar den Bärentrail nicht, aber runterkommen ist bei der Eisdiele schon sehr einfach mMn. Gibt ein, vielleicht 2 Stellen, die geringfügig technischen Anspruch haben, den Rest kommt man mit nem 12" Puky Rad durch. Alles fahren und dabei am besten auch noch stylisch aussehen ist natürlich ne andere Sache . Da es immer so Spezialisten gibt: Langsam fahren und anschauen ist natürlich troztdem Pflicht beim ersten Befahren.


----------



## McShred (29. August 2015)

Ich werd mir das nachher mal anschauen. Vielleicht bleib ich auch am Turmberg und Umgebung hängen.


----------



## McShred (29. August 2015)

Am Turmberg beim Hochseilgarten waren doch ein paar brauchbare Wege für XC/AM Noobs wie mich


----------



## /dev/random (29. August 2015)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Doch, ich! Und warum denn bitte auch nicht? Die Behörden wissen genau wo der Trail ist, der Förster auch und das wird aller vorraussicht nach auch weiter geduldet bis der offizielle Trail steht. Außerdem ist die dermaßen auffällig, die kann man garnicht übersehen Oo.


Bei OSM sind die ganzen Trails auch eingetragen...


----------



## flo_aus_ka (2. September 2015)

Also die Eisdiele bin ich auch schon mit meinem alten Hardtail gefahren (Canyon GC 29 2014), hab zwar relativ lang gebraucht weil ich sehr vorsichtig gefahren bin aber es war machbar


----------



## /dev/random (8. September 2015)

Mal was anderes: Die Treppe am Ende von dem Weg runter zu den Autohäusern ("Krasser-Trail") kann man runterfahren; es besteht keine Notwendigkeit die Böschung direkt daneben kaputtzufahren.


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (9. September 2015)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen.....-)


----------



## fez (9. September 2015)

Und garnicht toll finde ich die Affen welche mit dem Motocross-Motorrad da oben rumkurven...


----------



## fez (10. September 2015)

Ich werde heute eine Feierabendrunde über die beiden DHs machen, wer ist denn sonst noch da ? Kenne ja keine Sau mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onek24 (10. September 2015)

fez schrieb:


> Ich werde heute eine Feierabendrunde über die beiden DHs machen, wer ist denn sonst noch da ? Kenne ja keine Sau mehr....



Welche beiden DHs meinst du?


----------



## trail_desire (10. September 2015)

Welche Superhelden haben denn am Babylon unten wieder rumgebaut? Wenn das so weitergeht, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn da demnächst alles mit Bäumen verbarrikadiert wird.
Jungs, wenn ihr eine nach Außen abfallende Kurve nicht rumkommt, lernt es und baut keine Steilkurven um das fahren zu können.
Die Stelle steht eh schon in der Kritik wegen dem Dachsbau dort.


----------



## McShred (10. September 2015)

Die Bäume da hab ich letztes auch gesehen. und zwischendrin ist der Trail entweder von Wildschweinen oder Menschen auch im Bodenbereich aufgewühlt hatte ich den Eindruck.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2015)

Ach die schönen Namen, welcher ist denn Babylon schon wieder?


----------



## fez (10. September 2015)

onek24 schrieb:


> Welche beiden DHs meinst du?


na den von unten gesehen linken durch den Bachlauf/Tobel und den rechten der in der Eisdiele endet. Den eigentlichen SMDH kann man ja wegen Baustelle nicht fahren, denke ich. Ich war jetzt erst zwei Mal dort, mehr habe ich noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## /dev/random (10. September 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ach die schönen Namen, welcher ist denn Babylon schon wieder?


Das ist der Weg durch die Hornklamm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2015)

Tsss, und warum heißt der nicht Hornklamm?  Bin zu alt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. September 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bin zu alt.



Soll ichs sagen?


----------



## McShred (10. September 2015)

Ja, sags!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. September 2015)

Trau mich nicht so richtig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2015)

Der alte Mann fährt morgen um 6 wieder. @mhubig geht wohl mit. Noch jemand?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2015)

Hmm, Markus kommt nicht mit. Jemand ab 18:00 WWB dabei. Otto, Diele, Klamm


----------



## shield (12. September 2015)

im 2ten abschnitt von klamm/babylon wurde der natürliche kleine step down umgebaut (frag mich auch wer das baut). bin bis ins flat gesprungen, das spürt man im rücken. ouch

also: oben ein wenig langsamer fahren!


----------



## Luneec (13. September 2015)

HEy ich bin neu in karlsruhe und wollte mich heute mal zum SMDH aufmachen. ist irgendjemand von euch heute da unterwegs?


----------



## shield (11. Februar 2016)

Es liegen Bäume auf dem Babylon/Hornklamm Trail - wahrscheinlich wegen dem Sturm. Also Obacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McShred (11. Februar 2016)

Mein Beinbruch ist langsam verheilt, aber bis es wieder derbe ins Gelände geht dauert es wohl noch etwas.


----------



## shield (11. Februar 2016)

@McShred gute Besserung!


----------



## Luneec (18. Februar 2016)

diesen Sonntag wird am neuen SMDH weitergebaut!!!
Jede helfende Hand kann gebraucht werden. 10:30 gehts am hedwigs hof los. Das werkzeug wird gestellt. Falls Jemand später kommt einfach die strecke hochlaufen bis amn auf den Bautrupp stößt.


----------



## Jetlaeg (21. Februar 2016)

Muss man um zu helfen im mountainbike Club sein oder ist das freiwillig?


----------



## Luneec (21. Februar 2016)

Für das helfen muss man leider im verein sein da man nur dann acuh von der Versicherung gedeckt ist. Zum befahren nach der Eröffnung ist das allerdings nicht vonnöten.


----------



## Znarf (24. Februar 2016)

Sonntag, 28.02.16, Baueinsatz am SMDH

Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr am Hedwigshof

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Kenny Garnet (3. Mai 2016)

Buuwe und Mädle, auch diesen Fred beglücke ich nun mit der Fundmeldung einer kermit-grünen Sportbrille des Herstellers Alpina, selbwelche ich am 02.05. am SMDH gefunden hab. Wem gehört sie? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lega...strommasten-smdh.636098/page-14#post-13783980


----------



## shield (6. Juni 2016)

es is soweit: ich hab heute (vermutlich auch schon länger) die schilder und das rot-weisse flatterband entdeckt welches nun ofiziell die eisdiele und den alten SMDH sperrt.
den Babylon und Otto bin ich nicht angefahren - weiss jemand wie es um die beiden steht?


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2016)

Laut einer Mail auf dem Club-Verteiler sind die auch "gesperrt". Ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, da die nicht auf bestehenden Wegen verlaufen, sondern neu angelegt wurden.


----------



## Znarf (6. Juni 2016)

Meiner Information nach ist Babylon/Schmuggler oder Hornklamm, wie auch immer man ihn nennt, auch dicht.

Maßnahme kommt unseren Informationen nach von der Naturschutzbehörde. Die Förster haben Anweisung bekommen und müssen sie ausführen, ist eben ihr Job. Und alle, die im Wald sind, sind nicht glücklich. 

Das ist eine bittere Pille, aber:

Der Club ist bereits mit den Bürgermeistern und allen Behörden im Gespräch, damit es baldmöglichst eine Lösung gibt, die nicht nur den bisherigen Status, sondern letztendlich auch langfristig eine deutliche Verbesserung bringt. 

Ich hoffe stark, dass wir Mountainbiker am Wattkopf mit der momentanen, unerfreulichen Situation so vernünftig und gut umgehen, dass andere Waldnutzer, Politik und Behörden sehen, dass wir unser verantwortungsvolles Recht auf Sport und Erholung (und Trails) wirklich verdienen. Wir sind mittlerweile keine Randgruppe mehr, sondern eine der größten Nutzergruppen im Wald. 

Ich hoffe, es gibt bald positive Nachrichten, baut solange bitte keinen Mist ;-)

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Juni 2016)

Aber das war doch klar wenn Ich das richtig verstanden habe - der SMDH sollte doch die beiden illegalen Strecken ersetzen?


----------



## trail_desire (7. Juni 2016)

Sehr bitter, vor allem weil die Eisdile um längen besser ist als die neue Strecke. Und bei allen Wegqueerungen auch relativ unproblematisch was Wanderer betrifft. Ohnehin kann eine 1 KM lange Abfahrt nicht alle Mountenbiker aus der Region aufnehmen....gibts da bald ne Schranke und Ampelanlage.....verschiedne Zeiten für Anfänger und Pros???? Im Wort Kanalisieren steckt auch das Wort Anal....also für n ´Arsch

Hornklamm, auch wenn ich die gerne gefahren bin, seh ich ein aus Naturschutzgründen. Aber Eisdile sollte auf jeden Fall fester Bestandteil der Scene bleiben dürfen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juni 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht sind alle Wegekonzepte welche von "Aussen" kommen bei der Anzahl von Bikern zum scheitern verurteilt. 
Ich sehe inzwischen Faktor 10 mehr Leute auf dem Rad als zu Fuß am Wattkopf.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Juni 2016)

fez schrieb:


> Aber das war doch klar wenn Ich das richtig verstanden habe - der SMDH sollte doch die beiden illegalen Strecken ersetzen?



Genau dies war bei der Spatenstichfeier im Herbst 2015 verkündet worden (war damals dabei gewesen). Alle illegalen Strecken im Bereich Edelberg - Wattkopf werden gesperrt bzw. unbenutzbar gemacht zu Gunsten der neuen Downhillanlage Edelberg.


----------



## Znarf (7. Juni 2016)

Der SMDH ist lediglich als ERSTE legale Strecke gedacht. Bisher war alles illegal und eigentlich seit Jahren von der Schließung bedroht. 

Kein Biker und keiner aus der "Szene" will nur einen Trail. Und keiner hält es für realistisch, dass einer ausreicht. Zwei oder drei meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht.

Das ist im übrigen auch die Sichtweise vom Forst. Das sind Realisten und denen ist völlig klar, dass da mittlerweile sehr viele Mountainbiker unterwegs sind. 

Ich persönlich sehe den großen "Naturschutzschaden" der bisherigen Strecken auch nicht, besonders nicht in Sichtweite vom Atomkraftwerk, Hörweite von Autobahn, ICE-Trasse, Raffinerien, hunderttausenden Einwohnern und breite Forstwege gibt es ja auch noch zuhauf. Mit Autoverkehr.

Aber die bisherigen Strecken verlaufen allesamt (jeweils in Teilen) durch Schutzgebiete, die vom Land ausgewiesen sind, da haben nicht mal Förster, Bürgermeister oder sonstwer direkten Einfluss. Versichert sind die Strecken auch nicht. 

Und auch wenn ich die Schließung persönlich wiederum absolut ablehne, weil ich alle Strecken gerne fahre und auch die Abwechslung als absolute Bereicherung für meinen Alltag und meine Freizeit in Karlsruhe sehe, kann ich zumindest grob nachvollziehen, dass die Behörden irgendwie mit den Strecken umgehen müssen.

Die Vorgehensweise ohne bestehende (realistisch ausreichende) Alternativstrecken mag auf dem Papier und dem Gesetz nach zwar richtig sein, letztlich vermute ich aber stark, dass sich sehr bald der große Bedarf zeigt.

Ich bin ganz fest davon überzeugt, dass es zeitnah adäquat legale Möglichkeiten geben wird. Sei es durch Teillegalisierungen der bestehenden Strecken, Neubau oder ähnliche Maßnahmen. 

Ich bin selbst irgendwie wütend und enttäuscht, auch wenn vor Jahren schon klar war, dass so eine Phase irgendwann kommen muss. Und ich verstehe auch jeden, dem das gehörig stinkt.

Letztlich ist es jetzt wichtig, dass wir cool bleiben und sich kein Krieg entwickelt. Tatsächlich stehen wir nämlich ganz kurz davor, umfangreiche legale Möglichkeiten zu bekommen.

Und (positiv formuliert) haben wir eine erste LEGALE Strecke und damit auch einen Fuß in der Türe.


----------



## _Vader (7. Juni 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Sehr bitter, vor allem weil die Eisdile um längen besser ist als die neue Strecke. Und bei allen Wegqueerungen auch relativ unproblematisch was Wanderer betrifft. Ohnehin kann eine 1 KM lange Abfahrt nicht alle Mountenbiker aus der Region aufnehmen....gibts da bald ne Schranke und Ampelanlage.....verschiedne Zeiten für Anfänger und Pros???? Im Wort Kanalisieren steckt auch das Wort Anal....also für n ´Arsch
> 
> Hornklamm, auch wenn ich die gerne gefahren bin, seh ich ein aus Naturschutzgründen. Aber Eisdile sollte auf jeden Fall fester Bestandteil der Scene bleiben dürfen.



Wer hat die neue Strecke denn geplant? Ich find die überhaupt nicht gut. Viel zu eng alles. Hatten die nur einen 30m Streifen zur Verfügung oder was? Gleiches Problem in Sasbachwalden.. 
Da hab ich ja in meiner Jugend bessere Trails geschaufelt..


----------



## shield (8. Juni 2016)

Das nächste mal einfach mithelfen, dann wird sie nach eurem Geschmack. 

Echt krass wie sich hier beschwert wird obwohl ne legale Strecke entsteht.


----------



## Deleted54221 (8. Juni 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Wer hat die neue Strecke denn geplant? Ich find die überhaupt nicht gut. Viel zu eng alles. Hatten die nur einen 30m Streifen zur Verfügung oder was? Gleiches Problem in Sasbachwalden..
> Da hab ich ja in meiner Jugend bessere Trails geschaufelt..



Normalerweise bin ich stiller Leser hier im Forum aber in diesem Falle mache ich eine Ausnahme:
Solange man keinen Finger krümmt und von dem ehrenamtlichen Werk anderer profitiert, finde ich eine geringschätzende (öffentliche) Bewertung schon ziemlich daneben. Sich aber auch noch anzumaßen man könne es besser ist einfach frech.
Auf Grund meiner guten Erziehung habe ich deshalb habe ich nur eine passende Antwort für dich: "Im Verein anmelden. Ab ins Bauteam und mit "geopferter" freier Zeit für deine Bemerkung bezahlen!" 
Am Schluss kassierst du sogar noch Dank, sofern deine Behauptungen tatsächlich der Wahrheit entsprachen. Profit für alle!

Apropos "Dank":
Den möchte ich hiermit auch mal schriftlich dem Verein und vor allem dem Bauteam, welches mit Herzblut dabei ist, aussprechen.
Schöne Strecke - natürlich mit Potential für die Zukunft - die Ihr dort geschaffen habt. 

(Der Fakt mit den restlichen Strecken schmerzt, aber wird sich bestimmt auch noch klären.)


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Juni 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Das nächste mal einfach mithelfen, dann wird sie nach eurem Geschmack.
> 
> Echt krass wie sich hier beschwert wird obwohl ne legale Strecke entsteht.





T5er schrieb:


> Normalerweise bin ich stiller Leser hier im Forum aber in diesem Falle mache ich eine Ausnahme:
> Solange man keinen Finger krümmt und von dem ehrenamtlichen Werk anderer profitiert, finde ich eine geringschätzende (öffentliche) Bewertung schon ziemlich daneben. Sich aber auch noch anzumaßen man könne es besser ist einfach frech.
> Auf Grund meiner guten Erziehung habe ich deshalb habe ich nur eine passende Antwort für dich: "Im Verein anmelden. Ab ins Bauteam und mit "geopferter" freier Zeit für deine Bemerkung bezahlen!"
> Am Schluss kassierst du sogar noch Dank, sofern deine Behauptungen tatsächlich der Wahrheit entsprachen. Profit für alle!
> ...



Wer nicht gebaut hat darf nix sagen. Ja ne is klar. Immer der gleiche Schwachsinn. Nur weil man sich selbst einzubringen versucht heißt das noch lang nicht, das was sinnvolles drauß wird. Die Vorgaben die man bekommt und nicht ändern kann machen das Ganze einfach quasi unmöglich. Die Strecke is auf nem viel zu wenig breiten Streifen entstanden. Das Gelände ist zu steil als das man bei der Breite hätte ne richtig tolle Strecke bauen können. Und wenn bräuchte man wirklich viel Erde und genügend Zeit und Helfer oder Gerät. Da kannste das gesamte Trailbauteam aus Whistler holen und es wird trotzdem nix richtig tolles drauß, wenn die Vorgaben nicht stimmen. Aber is klar, nur weil man nicht mitgearbeitet hat darf man sich nicht beschweren...
Ich frag mich auch was genau beim Bauen tatsächlich war. Der obere Teil ist richtig genial flowig und macht Laune. Könnten mehr Sprünge drin sein und auf mehr Breite gebaut, aber das lag wohl an den äußeren Vorgaben. Danach wird die Sache deutlich schlechter. Abstände stimmen nicht, die Kurven bereiten nicht gerade Flow, manche Kurvenradien sind echt einfach nur n schlechter Witz und viele der Sprünge auch - nunja optimierungsfähig. Für den oberen Streckenteil war jemand verantwortlich der definitiv Ahnung vom Streckenbau hat. Für den unteren Teil? Wer auch immer das gebastelt hat hat definitiv noch keine Erfahrung beim Streckenbau. Die Frage ist in welchem Maß dort noch weiter gebaut werden soll. Das Ganze hat durchaus Potential. Wenn man den momentan doch recht verkorksten unteren Teil nachbessert bzw etwas umbaut. Die Frage ist wie problematisch das aus rechtlicher Sicht ist und mit wieviel Bürokratie das ganze verbunden ist. 
Zum Thema Dank: Die Sache kann sich recht gut entwickeln und es wäre sicherlich auch ohne den Bau der Strecke zu Problemen mit den illegalen Wegen gekommen. Vielleicht sogar noch früher. Ich finde es gut dass sich Leute für diese Strecke eingesetzt haben und es ist sicherlich auch der richtige Weg legale Wege einzuschlagen. Mit der aktuellen Situation kann ich dennoch unglücklich sein. Denn die Strecke ist momentan einfach nicht übermäßig spaßig. Und nur das hat _Vader kritisiert - vollkommen zurecht. Und für die aktuelle Strecke dankbar sein? Ich werde es wohl noch ein, zwei mal probieren, aber momentan fürchte ich, dass ich das biken in Karlsruhe komplett aufgeben muss. Sorry, aber dafür bin ich wenig dankbar. Das Engangement der Beteiligten ist ne tolle Sache und dafür bin ich auch dankbar. Das aktuelle Ergebnis hingegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (8. Juni 2016)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Wer nicht gebaut hat darf nix sagen. Ja ne is klar. Immer der gleiche Schwachsinn. Nur weil man sich selbst einzubringen versucht heißt das noch lang nicht, das was sinnvolles drauß wird. Die Vorgaben die man bekommt und nicht ändern kann machen das Ganze einfach quasi unmöglich. Die Strecke is auf nem viel zu wenig breiten Streifen entstanden. Das Gelände ist zu steil als das man bei der Breite hätte ne richtig tolle Strecke bauen können. Und wenn bräuchte man wirklich viel Erde und genügend Zeit und Helfer oder Gerät. Da kannste das gesamte Trailbauteam aus Whistler holen und es wird trotzdem nix richtig tolles drauß, wenn die Vorgaben nicht stimmen. Aber is klar, nur weil man nicht mitgearbeitet hat darf man sich nicht beschweren...
> Ich frag mich auch was genau beim Bauen tatsächlich war. Der obere Teil ist richtig genial flowig und macht Laune. Könnten mehr Sprünge drin sein und auf mehr Breite gebaut, aber das lag wohl an den äußeren Vorgaben. Danach wird die Sache deutlich schlechter. Abstände stimmen nicht, die Kurven bereiten nicht gerade Flow, manche Kurvenradien sind echt einfach nur n schlechter Witz und viele der Sprünge auch - nunja optimierungsfähig. Für den oberen Streckenteil war jemand verantwortlich der definitiv Ahnung vom Streckenbau hat. Für den unteren Teil? Wer auch immer das gebastelt hat hat definitiv noch keine Erfahrung beim Streckenbau. Die Frage ist in welchem Maß dort noch weiter gebaut werden soll. Das Ganze hat durchaus Potential. Wenn man den momentan doch recht verkorksten unteren Teil nachbessert bzw etwas umbaut. Die Frage ist wie problematisch das aus rechtlicher Sicht ist und mit wieviel Bürokratie das ganze verbunden ist.
> Zum Thema Dank: Die Sache kann sich recht gut entwickeln und es wäre sicherlich auch ohne den Bau der Strecke zu Problemen mit den illegalen Wegen gekommen. Vielleicht sogar noch früher. Ich finde es gut dass sich Leute für diese Strecke eingesetzt haben und es ist sicherlich auch der richtige Weg legale Wege einzuschlagen. Mit der aktuellen Situation kann ich dennoch unglücklich sein. Denn die Strecke ist momentan einfach nicht übermäßig spaßig. Und nur das hat _Vader kritisiert - vollkommen zurecht. Und für die aktuelle Strecke dankbar sein? Ich werde es wohl noch ein, zwei mal probieren, aber momentan fürchte ich, dass ich das biken in Karlsruhe komplett aufgeben muss. Sorry, aber dafür bin ich wenig dankbar. Das Engangement der Beteiligten ist ne tolle Sache und dafür bin ich auch dankbar. Das aktuelle Ergebnis hingegen ...


Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. 

Aber viel Spaß beim "nicht Rad fahren".


----------



## Znarf (8. Juni 2016)

Niemand hat behauptet, dass die Strecke fertig ist. Sie ist lediglich eröffnet. Gute Trails brauchen eine gewisse Zeit zur Reife, genau weil Dinge verbessert werden, die nicht immer auf Anhieb passen. Das ist ein normaler Prozess. Und genau der läuft, da wird gebaut und verbessert. Das passiert aktuell und jede Woche ändert sich etwas an der Strecke. 

@ms06-rider: Die Dinge, die du aufzählst, sind teilweise offensichtlich und den Leuten, die bauen, durchaus bewusst. Teilweise machst du aber auch pauschale Aussagen und Annahmen, die ich persönlich für Quatsch halte, sorry.

Die Sache mit dem Flow ist ja immer so eine Sache. Das hängt stark vom Geschmack und dem individuellen Fahrkönnen ab. Und auch Trails sind Geschmacksache. 

Ein guter Trail muss nicht beim ersten Mal von jedem schnell und perfekt abrollbar sein. Und eine gewisse Geländeneigung bringt halt gewisse Vor - aber auch gewisse Nachteile mit sich.

Ich bin selbst gespannt, wie der SMDH in zwei Jahren aussieht und wie er sich dann fährt.

Und ich bin auch gespannt, welche neuen Trails es in zwei Jahren am Wattkopf geben wird.


----------



## _Vader (8. Juni 2016)

Jungs, regt euch erst mal ab.

Erstens hab ich überhaupt kein geringschätzende Bewertung abgegen, sodern lediglich meine persönliche Meinung und die sollte man eigentlich jederzeit äußern dürfen. Außerdem wollte Ich keineswegs die Bauer oder Helfer kritisieren (deswegen meine Frage wie das mit dem *Planen* abgelaufen ist, Rahmenbedingungen etc.), sondern lediglich hinweisen dass auf einem steilen 30m breiten Streifen den Berg runter kein Mensch ein anständiges Stück Strecke hinbekommt. Gleiches in Sasbachwalden. Anscheinend ist es mega schwierig bis unmöglich einen normalen Weg durch den Wald genemigt zu kriegen und muss deshalb auf so einem Abschnitt "den Hang runter" ne Strecke "erzwingen" Des weiteren *wollte* ich auch mitbauen aber dass man dazu extra im Verein Mitglied sein muss hat mich abgeschreckt. Bin schon in ein paar Vereinen und hab keine Lust und Zeit mich in einem weiteren zu engagieren.
Außerdem ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass ne Strecke Zeit und auch viele Verbesserungen und Veränderungen im Laufe der Zeit braucht um gut zu werden. Die Eisdiele ist auch nicht innerhalb eines Sommers entstanden. (nehm ich mal an) Aber als Ersatz im momentanen Zustand für die 4 anderen Strecken taugt sie nicht. Das is alles.

Ich wollte mit meiner Äußerung keinen beleidigen, aber ich fühl mich jetzt iwie ungerecht behandelt. Jeder, mit dem ich bis jetzt an der Strecke geredet hab, teilt die Meinung, dass die neue Strecke einfach nich so gut ist. Und vlt bin ich der einzige der das hier im Forum anspricht aber dann bin ich wenigstens kein Heuchler. Ich respektiere die Mühen der Schaufler und auch den Bürokratieaufwand, aber Kritik sollte dennoch geäußert werden dürfen. Wenn ihr euch gleich beleidigt fühlt und damit nicht umgehen könnt, tut ihr mir Leid.

@T5er: Übrigens hättest du vlt gut ins dritte Reich gepasst, wenn man für eine Meinungsäußerung gleich ins Straflager geschickt wird. Vlt war dein Opa ja bei der SS.


----------



## ms06-rider (8. Juni 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.
> 
> Aber viel Spaß beim "nicht Rad fahren".



Vielleicht scheitert es ja auch am lesen und nicht an dem "Schwachsinn" den ich schreibe . Ich sagte nicht in Karlsruhe. Damit bleiben Beerfelden, Lac Blanc und Wildbad wo ich mich rumtreiben werde und ebenfalls noch die Pfalz oder eben der Schwarzwald falls ich doch mal touren fahren wollen sollte. Ich finde es nur schade, dass es mich wohl eher nicht so oft noch zu nur Feierabendrunde in den Wald ziehen wird. 



Znarf schrieb:


> Die Dinge, die du aufzählst, sind teilweise offensichtlich und den Leuten, die bauen, durchaus bewusst. Teilweise machst du aber auch pauschale Aussagen und Annahmen, die ich persönlich für Quatsch halte, sorry.



Gut, so kann ich mich da aber auch nicht zu äußern. 



Znarf schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Flow ist ja immer so eine Sache. Das hängt stark vom Geschmack und dem individuellen Fahrkönnen ab. Und auch Trails sind Geschmacksache.
> Ein guter Trail muss nicht beim ersten Mal von jedem schnell und perfekt abrollbar sein. Und eine gewisse Geländeneigung bringt halt gewisse Vor - aber auch gewisse Nachteile mit sich.



Auch da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass meine Unzufriedenheit mit der Strecke an meinem mangelnden Fahrkönnen liegt. Ich bin ja auch der Meinung die DH1 in Wildbad ist ne ruppige flowige DH Strecke . Und Geschmack - bisher kenne ich nicht viele, die der Meinung sind, dass der neue SMDH toll ist wie er ist. Wenn ich die Höhenmeter aber durch schieben oder treten erkaufen muss, dann sollte es sich halt auch lohnen. Was mich am meisten stört, ist das es nicht wirklich schöne Sprünge gibt. An der Eisdiele gab es ne nette kleine Jumpline unten wo man n bisschen springen kann. Ebenso früher am Turmberg. Aber das kann ja noch werden. Unten im Flachen Bereich wäre ja die Möglichkeit gegeben einige nette Sprünge zu bauen. Vielleicht geschieht das ja doch noch...




Znarf schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst gespannt, wie der SMDH in zwei Jahren aussieht und wie er sich dann fährt.
> Und ich bin auch gespannt, welche neuen Trails es in zwei Jahren am Wattkopf geben wird.



Beim ersten Punkt stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Beim zweiten - naja da bin ich nicht ganz so optimistisch.


----------



## Znarf (9. Juni 2016)

ms06-Rider: Alles gut, das war nicht auf dein Fahrkönnen bezogen, sondern allgemein: Manchen Leuten werden die Weltcupstrecken in Les Gets und Chamonix gefallen, manchen nicht. Manchen sind Flowtrails zu langweilig, manchen nicht. Jeder darf seine Meinung äußern, das ist voll in Ordnung. Ich finde die Strecke selbst noch lange nicht ideal, es gibt aber auch sehr, sehr viele positive Rückmeldungen, auch wenn einige da sicherlich einfach etwas diplomatisch sind und darauf vertrauen, dass die Defizite, die jetzt am Anfang noch da sind, in Zukunft verbessert werden. Und ich finde durchaus, dass wir da etwas Vertrauen und Geduld verdient haben. Wir machen uns eine Menge Arbeit.

@vader: Deine These ist schon korrekt. Grundsätzlich sind die Rahmenbedingungen am SMDH eigentlich katastrophal für einen Trail. Zusätzlich zu den genannten Schwierigkeiten bzgl Breite und Geländeneigung ist auch der Boden viel zu sandig und die Wurzeln und Bäume fehlen. Und im untersten Bereich ist das ganze ein lehmig, toniges, schattiges Matschloch.
An der eigentlichen Planung war ich noch nicht beteiligt, ich kam erst zum Spatenstich ins Projekt. Die ganze Bürokratie und Lobbyarbeit war aber sehr kompliziert, soviel konnte ich hinterher nachvollziehen und erlebe es selbst auch gerade. Aber ganz viele Widerstände, die vorhanden waren, sind mittlerweile beseitigt, weil viele "Offizelle" den Bedarf und die Chancen und auch den potenziellen Erfolg mittlerweile sehen. Da kann etwas richtig Gutes entstehen (Trailnetzwerk), wenn wir Biker uns nicht dumm anstellen und wenn wir uns intelligent und vehement dafür einsetzen.

Rahmenbedingungen am SDMH: Ich denke, dass man da trotzdem was draus machen kann. Und klar, wenn man nicht an irgendwelche Vorgaben und Genehmigungen gebunden ist, dann ist das unkomplizierter und man leitet den Trail einfach deutlich geeigneter. Aber dann kann das Ergebnis halt jederzeit dicht gemacht werden. So wie es jetzt erstmal passiert ist.

Das hat die Naturschutzbehörde jetzt scheinbar so angeordnet. Schlecht für uns Biker, IM MOMENT!

Unten am SMDH, im flachen Bereich, wo jetzt noch nicht viel ist, entsteht eine Jumpline mit Pumptrackelementen. Dort ist viel Platz, wir haben sogar noch ein paar hundert unberührte Meter. Da wurde letzte Woche gearbeitet und wenn es trocken genug ist, wird weitergemacht. Da sind übrigens erfahrene Shaper und Trailbauer JEDERZEIT SEHR willkommen, das ist sauviel Arbeit (meldet euch per PM an mich, wenn ihr anonym bleiben wollt). Kommt und helft.

Der Mittelteil gefällt manchen Leuten übrigens auch und wir überarbeiten auch gerade die Kurven, die unrund sind. Darüber hinaus gibt es dafür schon eine (noch etwas versteckte) Alternativline für den Mittelteil, die über den großen Sandsteinquader mit dem Nortshore startet. Probiert die mal aus. Ist zwar auch keine Flowline, die man mit offener Bremse ballern kann, aber dafür ist da eben einfach kein Platz.

Und nochmal, der wichtigste Punkt: Keiner wird ausschließlich den SMDH fahren müssen, wenn er nicht will. Eine kurze Strecke reicht nicht. Es gibt so viele Mountainbiker und Geschmäcker in der Region. Wenn da nicht genügend legale Möglichkeiten da sind, wird halt illegal gebaut. Also werden legale Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden - und zwar ausreichend. Das ist auch das Ziel vom MTB-Club. Und der besteht nicht nur aus Vereinsidioten und Dödeln. Auch wenn es die einfach überall gibt.

Und falls nicht, wird sich sehr schnell der bisherige Zustand wieder herstellen, weil die Biker nicht auf das Biken auf guten Hometrails verzichten werden. Und das fände ich auch durchaus verständlich, wenn keine ANGEMESSENEN legalen Möglichkeiten eingeräumt werden ;-)


PS: Konstruktive Kritik finde ich okay, teilweise nervt mich aber auch die Negativität, mit der solche Projekte (in geringem Maße zwingend) versehen werden. Gerade auch, wenn ich daran denke, wieviele tausend (!) Stunden die ganzen Beteiligten auf der Strecke schaufeln, mit Behörden sprechen, Lobbyarbeit machen. Da ärgert man sich über flapsige Kommentare und Pauschalkritik einfach schnell. Gebe ich offen zu. Ich finde aber auch, dass jeder sagen darf, was er denkt. Ganz besonders auch bei den Bauterminen.

Sasbach ist für mich zum Beispiel mittlerweile ein richtig toller Trail, der seit der Eröffnung MASSIV verbessert wurde. Da hat sich ganz viel getan und ich habe großen Respekt vor den Leuten, die da dahinter stehen. Wenn man das große Ganze sieht, dann wird es auch dort nicht bei dem einen Trail bleiben, weil der Erfolg einfach riesig ist. Sau viele Leute lieben das Ding. Auch Kritiker und Gegner (ehemalige Bikegegner) sehen das dort mittlerweile und die Stimmung ändert sich.

Zum Thema Eisdiele und den anderen "geduldeten" Wegen. Egal, was im Wald erzählt wird und was irgendwer von irgendwem gehört hat. Der SMDH ist NICHT Grund für die Schließung der anderen Strecken. Die Strecken wären schon vor drei Jahren FINAL dicht gemacht worden, wenn der Verein nicht permanent Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet hätte, dass vorher geeigneter legaler Ersatz geschaffen werden muss.

Die Strecken sind illegal und wurden in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach gesperrt. Bloß weil es keine Strafzettel gibt, heißt das nicht, dass sich daraus gesetzlich irgendein Recht ableitet. Sondern ist eher so zu verstehen: Auf offizieller Seite gibt es Realisten, die nicht sofort mit aller Härte einschreiten, die ihnen das Gesetz ermöglichen würde. Weil da einfach nur Leute Sport machen, sich erholen und einigermaßen gesittet benehmen.
Jetzt gibt es aber auch andere Instanzen (z.B. könnte das eine Naturschutzbehörde sein), die eben sehen, dass da in einem Schutzgebiet Dinge gemacht werden, die nicht erlaubt sind. (Bauen, Rad fahren) Und diese Behörde ist in erster Linie dafür da, umzusetzen, dass so etwas nicht passiert. Also reagiert sie. Vielleicht nicht taktisch so, wie wir uns das wünschen. Aber auch diese Behörde besteht aus Menschen und mit denen kann man reden. Und evtl. sind sie für einen Kompromiss bereit. Wenn nicht, bleibt uns Bikern wieder nur die Illegalität.

Wir sind aber mittlerweile so viele hier in KA und Ettlingen, vom Schüler bis zum Richter, Firmenboss und selbst bikende Bürgermeister, Bauern und Beamte gibt es, dass man uns hören muss und uns auch hört.


Und damit beende ich meine Romane hier, zumindest bis weitere stichfeste Infos bezüglich neuer Strecken vorliegen. Ich bin, begründet optimistisch, dass sich da zeitnah etwas tut. Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted54221 (9. Juni 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> @T5er: Übrigens hättest du vlt gut ins dritte Reich gepasst, wenn man für eine Meinungsäußerung gleich ins Straflager geschickt wird. Vlt war dein Opa ja bei der SS.



Wenn du auf dem Rad auch so plump agierst, muss ich dich wohl in Zukunft bei meinen Überholmaneuvern zusätzlich verbal motivieren: "Na? Zieh, Keule!".
Und meinen Opa kannst du in der passenden Zeit besuchen, sofern du die 88 MPH bei der Abfahrt knackst.




Znarf schrieb:


> ms06-Rider: Alles gut, das war nicht auf dein Fahrkönnen bezogen, sondern allgemein: Manchen Leuten werden die Weltcupstrecken in Les Gets und Chamonix gefallen, manchen nicht. Manchen sind Flowtrails zu langweilig, manchen nicht. Jeder darf seine Meinung äußern, das ist voll in Ordnung. Ich finde die Strecke selbst noch lange nicht ideal, es gibt aber auch sehr, sehr viele positive Rückmeldungen, auch wenn einige da sicherlich einfach etwas diplomatisch sind und darauf vertrauen, dass die Defizite, die jetzt am Anfang noch da sind, in Zukunft verbessert werden. Und ich finde durchaus, dass wir da etwas Vertrauen und Geduld verdient haben. Wir machen uns eine Menge Arbeit.
> 
> @vader: Deine These ist schon korrekt. Grundsätzlich sind die Rahmenbedingungen am SMDH eigentlich katastrophal für einen Trail. Zusätzlich zu den genannten Schwierigkeiten bzgl Breite und Geländeneigung ist auch der Boden viel zu sandig und die Wurzeln und Bäume fehlen. Und im untersten Bereich ist das ganze ein lehmig, toniges, schattiges Matschloch.
> An der eigentlichen Planung war ich noch nicht beteiligt, ich kam erst zum Spatenstich ins Projekt. Die ganze Bürokratie und Lobbyarbeit war aber sehr kompliziert, soviel konnte ich hinterher nachvollziehen und erlebe es selbst auch gerade. Aber ganz viele Widerstände, die vorhanden waren, sind mittlerweile beseitigt, weil viele "Offizelle" den Bedarf und die Chancen und auch den potenziellen Erfolg mittlerweile sehen. Da kann etwas richtig Gutes entstehen (Trailnetzwerk), wenn wir Biker uns nicht dumm anstellen und wenn wir uns intelligent und vehement dafür einsetzen.
> ...



Danke, damit wurde alles gesagt. Das erspart mir wunde Fingerkuppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (9. Juni 2016)

Ja vieleicht war mein Kommentar zu flapsig ausgedrückt, auch weil er ein bisschen aus dem Ärger heraus entstanden ist. Geb ich zu, allerdings war mir nicht klar wie empfindlich manche Gemüter sind. Sorry dafür.
Was mich halt geärgert hat war die Annahme, dass die Behörden die Trails jetzt einfach schließen, weil ja der neue legale smdh jetzt da ist, obwohl jener nicht fertig ist und keinesfalls eine ausreichende legale Alternative darstellt. (steht eigtl immer noch das Schild oben, dass man nicht fahren soll?)
Nochmal, ich wollte keinen kränken, nur ausdrücken, dass die Rahmenbedingungen schlecht sind. Wenn man nicht bei steilen Streckenabschnitten am Berg entlang bauen kann, gibt es halt keine Alternative zu aktuellen Linie. 
Bei Sasbach mein ich den Teil gegen Ende, in dem alle zehn meter eine 180° Kurve kommt, um dem steilen Hang Herr zu werden. Die Kurven sind alle super gebaut und mit richtig hohen Anliegern, sodass man sogar relativ schnell fahren kann aber bei mir kommt da trotzdem nur mäßig Spaß auf. Den Rest vom Trail find ich gut.

Bin übrigens etwas skeptisch gegenüber den zunehmenden Einführungen von Biketrails. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das zur fortsetzenden Trennung zwischen Bikern und anderen Waldbenutzern führen und ist damit eventuell hinderlich um die 2m Regelung abzuschaffen. So nach dem Motto "die biker haben ja jetzt 20 legale Strecken in der größeren Umgebung auf denen sie sich tummeln können, da brauchen wir die Regelung nicht aufheben". Aber längere Touren auch auf schmalen Pfaden fahren wir doch alle... oder? Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## _Vader (9. Juni 2016)

T5er schrieb:


> Wenn du auf dem Rad auch so plump agierst, muss ich dich wohl in Zukunft bei meinen Überholmaneuvern zusätzlich verbal motivieren: "Na? Zieh, Keule!".
> Und meinen Opa kannst du in der passenden Zeit besuchen, sofern du die 88 MPH bei der Abfahrt knackst.



Sorry hab keinen DeLorean.


----------



## superjoga (9. Juni 2016)

leute, geht mehr fahrrad fahren....


----------



## trail_desire (9. Juni 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> Ich bin, begründet optimistisch, dass sich da zeitnah etwas tut. Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.



Deine Ausführungen machen wenigstens ein bisschen Mut.

Bei Zeitnah denke ich aber daran wie lange dieses Projekt  gedauert hat, oder z.B. auch das in Stuttgart. Ich befürchte, daß die Mühlen jetzt eher wieder langsamer gehen.
Nach , dem Motto, ihr habt ja jetzt euere Strecke. Dadurch daß der Wattkopf jetzt für viele nicht mehr so attraktiv ist, (wir sind da gerne 3-4 mal pro Tour rauf und immer eine andere Strecke runter), wird er weniger von Bikern frequentiert. 
Die 10 mal mehr Biker als Fußgänger werden dadurch vielleicht bald einbrechen und somit den Behörden signalisieren, dass das ja doch ausreichend ist. Ich bin auch gegen wildes bauen, ich fahr eh lieber natürliche  Wege, aber genau das hat den Bedarf gezeigt. Da immer mehr Pfade ohnehin zu breiten Trassen verkommen durch die massiven Holzernten, fehlt es an interessanten Strecken. Vor allem für Tourenfahrer, da man als Tourenfahrer ja nicht immer  die gleiche Abfahrt will.
Vielleicht erlebe ich das ja noch vor der Rente, dass man mal wieder ordentlich biken kann am Wattkopf....wenn nicht....bei der aktuellen Bikeentwicklung besteht ja auch noch Hoffnung. Als Rentner kann ich mir ja dann ein 250 mm Ultralongtravel-Tiefeinsteiger-E-Fully zulegen, bei der Laufradentwicklung vielleicht sogar mit Vollgefederten Stützrädern. Falls man das bei den allerorts geshapten Lines dann noch braucht.


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Juni 2016)

@trail_desire
Alternativ ein Fat-Fully E-Rollator  mit Schiebehilfe.


----------



## spunited83 (9. Juni 2016)

superjoga schrieb:


> leute, geht mehr fahrrad fahren....


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Juni 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> Unten am SMDH, im flachen Bereich, wo jetzt noch nicht viel ist, entsteht eine Jumpline mit Pumptrackelementen. Dort ist viel Platz, wir haben sogar noch ein paar hundert unberührte Meter. Da wurde letzte Woche gearbeitet und wenn es trocken genug ist, wird weitergemacht. Da sind übrigens erfahrene Shaper und Trailbauer JEDERZEIT SEHR willkommen, das ist sauviel Arbeit (meldet euch per PM an mich, wenn ihr anonym bleiben wollt). Kommt und helft.



Das lässt mich doch nun sehr hoffen. Den mittleren Teil finde ich mit etwas Ausbesserungen vermutlich garnicht so schlimm. Was mir hauptsächlich fehlt sind einige Jumps, aber wenn die noch kommen sollten wäre das ja optimal. Wann baut ihr denn da so immer und wie kündigt ihr das so an? Wenn da tatsächlich das gebaut werden sollte was ich hauptsächlich von der Strecke hier will und mir bisher fehlt, dann sollte ich da vielleicht doch mithelfen . Muss man tatsächlich im Verein Mitglied sein um bauen zu helfen? Bin zwar durchaus am überlegen da mal einzutreten, aber ich würde doch gern wenigstens vorher mal mitbauen und mit den Leuten labern was denn noch so alles gebaut werden soll da unten und freiwillig entscheiden ob ich beitreten will.


----------



## black soul (10. Juni 2016)

spunited83 schrieb:


>


dem kann ich nur beipflichten.

*ms06-rider* aus versicherungstechnischen gründen. kontaktier mal den franz oder holger.

schönes wochenende allen.

gruss BS


----------



## Proxx (10. Juni 2016)

Dier Absperrung hat aber an der Eisdiele nicht lange gehalten.
Heute war die Bänder schon durchtrennt.


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Juni 2016)

Wollt ihr das provozieren? http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/160609-quer-mountainbike-100.html. Gestern im BR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Proxx (11. Juni 2016)

Mal schauen wie lange das noch gut geht.
Waldarbeiter sperrt und MTBer entsperrt:


----------



## matou (11. Juni 2016)

Etwas kurzsichtig...als ob einem ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht, wenn man kurz anhält und drunter durch schiebt. Die Absperrung zu entfernen ist aber einfach nur dämlich!


----------



## Proxx (11. Juni 2016)

Ja, lange wird sich der Forst nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen und zu härteren Maßnahmen greifen.
Wenn das so weiter geht, kann es nicht mehr lange dauern bis alle Anlieger und Sprünge zurückgebaut werden. Schade um die schöne Strecke…


----------



## Saci (11. Juni 2016)

Genau, vor allem wenn man den Beitrag ZNARF ließt, das der Stadt durchaus bewusst ist das eine Strecke nicht reicht und es "bald" mehrere offizielle Strecken geben soll/wird.. und denke genau dafür würde sich die Eisdiele ja anbieten. Aber wenn jetzt die Absperrungen entfernt werden und trotzdem gefahren wird .. uuund die Stadt dann wirklich alles platt macht hat sich das auch erledigt!!


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2016)

steinigt mich, aber ich finds echt frech:




 


wie kann man so faul sein? und nach Forst/hedwigshof sieht das auto nicht aus.


----------



## skask (19. Juni 2016)

Beim Naturfreundegelände, ca 500m entfernt, gibt's doch genug Parkplätze :8o:


----------



## Znarf (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## trail_desire (19. Juni 2016)

Ja super, Otto auch tot. Das haben wir nun davon von den Bemühungen um irgendwo legal fahren zu dürfen. Alle zugegebenermassen illegal gebauten oder ausgebauten Wege sind nun erkenntlich verboten und werden demnächst auch sicher unbefahrbar gemacht. Und ich wette, daß auch bald am Krasser das Biken verboten Schild steht. Die Legalisierung von irgendwelchen Reservaten bestärkt nur die 2m Befürworter. Die können ja jetzt behaupten, hey ihr habt doch jetzt ne Strecke.
Für mich bedeutet Mountainbiken Freiheit. Weil man damit überall hin kommt und die entlegensten Gebiete erkunden kann. Dabei respektiere ich selbstverständlich Naturschutzgebiete und verlasse dort niemals den Weg, so wie auch das die Wanderer tun sollten. Ein Bikepark, auch wenn es nur eine kleine Piste ist, kann eine willkommene Ergänzung sein. Ersetzt aber niemals die Freiheit, die ich unter Biken verstehe.
Ich habe nicht vor mich in Reservate stecken zu lassen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir nur annähernd das bekommen werden was wir bisher mit den mehr oder weniger geduldeten Strecken hatten. Selbst wenn wir noch eine oder zwei solcher Strecken wie den neuen SMDH bekommen sollten.....es bleibt ein Gefängnis. Und je mehr man sich um einige wenige Ausnahmen bemüht, desto weniger Chancen hat die DIMB im Kampf gegen die 2M Regel.


----------



## superjoga (20. Juni 2016)

ich habe das gefühl, es haben immer noch nicht alle verstanden:
die illegalen trails, wurden aufgrund unserer guten verhandlungsposition beim forst sowie den beteiligten bürgermeistern lediglich mit flatterband abgesperrt. wenn es nach dem umweltamt ginge, wären alle trails stillgelegt (was das bedeutet, kann man am alten smdh sehen). die augenblickliche situation ist ein entwicklungsschritt in die wahrscheinlich richtige richtung.

abgesehen davon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum die stimmung hier im allgemeinen so schlecht ist. um was gehts hier eigentlich?
alle wollen spass haben am radfahren. wenn ich radfahre, was ich aus purer freude an der sache mache, dann versuche ich alle positiven aspekte dabei so gross wie möglich zu sehen und mich darüber zu freuen was es an möglichkeiten gibt und dass ich wieder auf dem bock sitze.

vielleicht führen wir uns alle mal wieder vor augen, wie gut es uns geht und dass wir alle die gleichen ziele verfolgen!
ein wenig mehr zusammenhalt insgesmat wäre super!

in diesem sinne weiterhin viel spass und wenns regnet dran denken, dass danach die sonne wieder scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2016)

Mit einer bescheuerten 2m-Regelung, einem Forst (der zwar mitspielt, weil er weiß das seine Harvester dickere Schneisen ziehen) aber einem Umweltamt, welches die Bürger in Ihren Stadtgettos einpferchen will kann es nicht voran gehen.
Irgendwann gibt es überall Bannwald und eine große Glocke über den Städten, damit die die Umwelt nicht zerstören.  Vorstufe: Naturpark Schwarzwald (in dem teilweise nicht mal mehr die Einwohner ihren üblichen Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad durch den Wald machen dürfen, da jetzt verboten).
Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann an aktuellem Zustand (auch mit der Aussicht dessen was kommt) leider nichts gutes finden.


----------



## _Vader (20. Juni 2016)

@superjoga: Das mag ja alles stimmen und ich denke wir sind alle mega dankbar für den Einsatz und die Mühen aller Beteiligten bei den Verhandlungen und ihr leistet sicher gute Arbeit mit viel Erfolg. Aber halt "nur" am Wattkopf. Die Befürchtung ist jedoch, dass zunehmende  Mtb-Strecken (nur für Biker) hinderlich für die Abschaffung der 2m Regelung ist. Könnte sein, muss aber nicht. Was trail_desire meint ist, dass man das größere Ziel (Abschaffung der 2m Regelung) nicht aus den Augen verlieren sollte und dass bei lokalen Verhandlungen mit Behörden sichergestellt werden sollte, dass Einführungen von offiziellen Strecken nicht als Ersatz hierfür betrachtet werden sollten. Vieleicht wird das ja gemacht, dann ist alles gut..
Die schlechte Stimmung ist meiner Meinung nach Ergebnis der vielen Trailsperrungen in der letzten Zeit. Nicht nur am Wattkopf, denn mittlerweile gehts ja auch in der Pfalz los (siehe Neustadt). Der Erfolg des offiziellen Smdh kann aus der Sicht von vielen nicht dagegen anstinken, weil die allgemeine Trailfreiheit gegenüber 3-4 offiziellen Strecken bevorzugt wird.


----------



## GhostKA (20. Juni 2016)

superjoga schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl, es haben immer noch nicht alle verstanden:
> die illegalen trails, wurden aufgrund unserer guten verhandlungsposition beim forst sowie den beteiligten bürgermeistern lediglich mit flatterband abgesperrt. wenn es nach dem umweltamt ginge, wären alle trails stillgelegt (was das bedeutet, kann man am alten smdh sehen). die augenblickliche situation ist ein entwicklungsschritt in die wahrscheinlich richtige richtung.
> 
> abgesehen davon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum die stimmung hier im allgemeinen so schlecht ist. um was gehts hier eigentlich?
> ...




Die schlechte Stimmung hat doch einen ganz einfachen Grund. Es gab jetzt über viele Jahre eine stabile Situation am Wattkopf. Jeder wusste es gibt die 2 Meter Regeln, es gibt Schutzbereiche und es gibt die eigentlich illegalen Trails, die aber toleriert werden. So entstanden zuerst der SMDH, irgendwann die Eisdiele und der Otto. Dazu wurden alte Wanderwege wie die Hornklamm und den Panoramaweg (Krasser) etc befahren. Für das MTB-Volk aus Karlsruhe also ein abwechslungsreiches Terrain, um die Feierabendrunde und kleine Touren interessant zu gestalten. Nun kann den Nutzern dies noch so lange im Voraus erklärt werden, dass die Trails nur geduldet sind, bis es eine offizielle Strecke gibt. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und viele/alle Biker haben sich über die Jahre an die Situation gewöhnt. Ich denke spätestens bei der 124. Befahrung der Eisdiele denkt sogar der korrekteste Finanzbeamte  nicht mehr daran, dass er gerade auf einem illegalen Weg unterwegs ist. Nun werden dem Gewohnheitstier seine Spielzeuge genommen, obwohl er weiß, dass diese nur geduldet waren. Und nun ist man unzufrieden. In gewisser Weise wird es so jedem Biker hier gehen auch mir persönlich. Ich habe diese Angst ja beim Bau des neuen SMDH schon geäußert.


Trotzdem verstehe ich, dass dieser Weg der einzige ist, um dauerhaft eine mögliches Bike Revier am Wattkopf zu erhalten. Auch wenn das Gewohnheitstier in mir rebelliert.

Fakt ist: In anderen Gegenden wäre die besagten alten Trails niemals toleriert worden und wären sofort nach dem Bau gesperrt/unbrauchbar gemacht.  Wäre dies bei uns der Fall, wären jetzt alle erstmal froh überhaupt eine Strecke zu haben.


Nun geht es aus meiner Sicht darum uns Gewohnheitstieren einen Weg zu zeigen wie der erste Frust abgebaut werden kann, vielleicht sogar in etwas Positives.

Hier wäre es vielleicht wichtig, von Seiten des MTB-Clubs nicht nur auf das Abwarten zu plädieren (wir sind gerade in Verhandlungen etc)., sondern  konkrete Pläne und Ziele zu veröffentlichen (Welche Trails, wann geplant, woran hakt es). Dem Gewohnheitstier fällt es leichter, wenn er weiß, dass er irgendwann wieder auf seine Spielzeuge zurückgreifen kann. Wenn in diesem Fall wieder um Auflagen, Versicherungen und Ähnliches geht, die neben Zeit auch Geld kosten, wäre eine Crowdfunding-Kampagne doch erstrebenswert. Hier können alles Gewohnheitstiere zeigen, wie viel ihnen das Biken in Karlsruhe wert ist. Ebenso ein Zeitplan oder ähnliches was am neuen SMDH noch geplant ist und wann dies umgesetzt werden kann.


Alle anderen Diskussionen, wie die über die 2-Meter Regel, brauchen zumindest hier auf lokaler Ebene nicht angefangen werden. An die Gesetze und Vorgaben aus Stuttgart werden sich alle Behörden halten und es gilt vor Ort das Beste daraus zu machen.


----------



## trail_desire (20. Juni 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mit einer bescheuerten 2m-Regelung, einem Forst (der zwar mitspielt, weil er weiß das seine Harvester dickere Schneisen ziehen) aber einem Umweltamt, welches die Bürger in Ihren Stadtgettos einpferchen will kann es nicht voran gehen.
> Irgendwann gibt es überall Bannwald und eine große Glocke über den Städten, damit die die Umwelt nicht zerstören.  Vorstufe: Naturpark Schwarzwald (in dem teilweise nicht mal mehr die Einwohner ihren üblichen Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad durch den Wald machen dürfen, da jetzt verboten).
> Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann an aktuellem Zustand (auch mit der Aussicht dessen was kommt) leider nichts gutes finden.



Hier mal Bilder vom Grötziger Baggersee.....hier wird die Natur auch dermassen vor dem Menschen geschützt, daß man nicht mal in Seenähe spazieren gehen kann. Hier kann man auch nach der Bikerunde nicht mehr seine Füsse ins Wasser halten, ausser an einem kurzen Entenscheissestreifen der sich Badestrand nennt. Hier droht die Naturschutzbehörde mit Anzeigen, während weiter hinten im Moor die fetten Buchen mit schwerem Gerät aus weitaus schützenswerterem Gebiet rausgeholt werden.
Wie bei meinen Bildern zu sehen, wird selbst vor Brutbäumen kein Halt gemacht, wenn es darum geht irgendwo einen Weg unbegehbar zu machen.

Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass die Damen und Herren des Naturschutzes mit solchen Aktionen nur ihr Ego füttern. Um wenigstens kleine Erfolge vorweisen zu können wird halt dem kleinen Bürger was verboten, gegen die Großen, sprich das Land/Forst ist man ja leider machtlos.....

 

 

 



Auch passend das hier in der Nähe des Mahlbergs....hier wird für Verständnis geworben, daß die hier demonstrierte "naturnahe Waldwirtschaft" Spuren hinterlässt.....da wird einfach flux ne weitere Forstsrasse in die Landschaft gezimmert......ich wette die Genehmigung dafür dauerte nicht mal einen Bruchteil der Zeit als die des neuen SMDH


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Juni 2016)

Da ich nach langer Verletzungspause (10MonatekrankaberkeinBikeunfall!!!) nun wieder richtig biken kann. Bin ich die Tage die Neue DH Strecke gefahren. 
Habt ihr Toll gemacht
Hierfür von meiner Seite Danke an alle Mitwirkenden und Helfer die ihre Freizeit für uns gegeben haben. 
Um uns eine legal Strecke zu ermöglichen. 
Gruß & Danke
Thebike


----------



## DocZoidy (21. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die neue Strecke auch echt super und bin dankbar für den ganzen Einsatz, ich war selber zu selten mit dabei... Das Ding ist geil!

Trotzdem: Falls die anderen Strecken alle zugemacht werden und nur noch der SMDH übrig bleibt, sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert. Schon bei den Reden der Offiziellen beim Spatenstich wurde klar, dass sie denken, mit der einen Strecke sind alle Probleme gelöst. Sollten die anderen Strecken nun zugefällt werden, werden alle Beteiligten enttäuscht (im ursprünglichen Sinne des Wortes): Die Stadt/Städte sehen, dass sie es mit einer sehr heterogenen Gruppe zu tun haben (von der der Club nur einen Teil representiert), die die geltenden Regeln im Allgemeinen so schlecht finden, dass sie sich nicht dran halten. Und die Biker werden genervt sein und den SMDH rückwirkend für ein trojanisches Pferd halten, was meiner Ansicht nach falsch ist. Ich fürchte, beide Seiten haben sich nicht getraut zu sagen, dass sie zwar wissen, welche Erwartungen ihr Gegenüber hat, sie aber nicht denken, dass diese erfüllt werden. Haben wir Biker ehrlich gesagt, dass wir auch nach SMDH-Fertigstellung noch auf illegalen Strecken fahren werden? Oder verfolgen wir die Salamitaktik?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: So lange beide Seiten immer nur versuchen, an den Symptomen rumzudoktern, anstatt sich den tiefliegenden Problemen ernsthaft zu stellen, haben auch "Schritte in die richtige Richtung" viel Frustpotential auf allen Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die netten Worte - das motiviert uns bei der Arbeit!
Vielen Dank für die konstruktiven Diskussionsbeiträge, die sind wichtig, nur wer einen ernsthaften Dialog führt, kann Einfluss auf die Situation nehmen!

GhostKA - dein Vorschlag bezüglich einer besseren Kommunikation ist sehr sinnvoll. Ich werde versuchen, so viel Information wie möglich zu liefern. 

Zum SMDH kann ich definitive Infos geben:

Wir haben seit Anfang Juni aktiv viele Stellen überarbeitet, einige offene Kurven etwas entschärft und mit leichten Anliegern versehen, Wasserschäden ausgebessert, Pumpwellen deutlich stimmiger gestaltet, zusätzliche Engstellen durch Baumstümpfe etc. entschärft.

Seit letzter Woche sind wir an einer neuen Kurve, die als Alternative zu einer bisher hängenden Linkskurve (wenn man dort baut, hört man immer wieder Fahrer fluchen, weil sie allen Speed verloren haben) mit einem richtig dicken Anlieger samt zweier direkt nachfolgender Mini-Stepup-Doubles (kann jeder fahren) nach Wunsch mehr Speed im Mittelteil zulässt. Die hängende Kurve bleibt als Übungsgelegenheit aber dennoch fahrbar bestehen, einige der fluchenden Fahrer haben sich das explizit als Übungsmöglichkeit gewünscht.  Ich denke, dass wir die Sektion in etwa zwei Wochen öffnen werden, momentan muss sich alles noch setzen und die Doubles fehlen noch. 

Grundsätzlich war für Juni eigentlich die Erweiterung der Strecke nach unten geplant, bzw. wollten wir überhaupt die Tables und Sprünge im unteren, flachen Bereich in Angriff nehmen. Das sind bisher eigentlich nur Erdhaufen, mit denen man nicht viel anfangen kann. Hier hat uns leider das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Es war dort viel zu feucht, wir haben es in mehreren Anläufen probiert, aber das wird erst was, wenns mal etwas trocken bleibt. Vielleicht ab Sonntag/nächste Woche...

Auf jeden Fall wird dort unten die Linie mit vielen gut zu springenden (weil es nicht so steil ist) Doubles, Tables und Kickern erweitert werden. Im ersten Schritt sollen sich möglichst viele Fahrer ans Springen rantasten können. Langfristig wird parallel zur entspannten Linie eine richtig anspruchsvolle Linie, geradeaus vom bisherigen Holzdrop entstehen, die dann auch richtig dicke Sprünge bietet. Aber das dauert noch, es sei denn, es melden sich einige Leute bei mir, die das nach Absprache in Angriff nehmen möchten (die z.B. an der Eisdiele die Sprünge gebaut haben?). Dann ginge es schneller.

Im obersten Teil ist ebenfalls ein neuer Sprung fast fertig, davon abgesehen versuchen wir viele zusätzliche Alternativlinien (teils am Rand der bestehenden Strecke, teils im parallelen Verlauf) zu schaffen. Eine sehr technische, enge Line, die mit einem Northshore und einem Roller über einen großen Sandstein beginnt, gibt es ja bereits. Insgesamt wollen wir aber hauptsächlich mehr Drops, Sprünge und eben Airtime reinbringen. Geht eben Stück für Stück.

Ebenfalls im Bau befindet sich ein zweiter Holzdrop ganz unten, der von der Art her ähnlich zum bestehenden ist, aber niedriger und in der anschließenden Abfahrt deutlich einfacher wird. Ziel ist, dass man sich etwas rantasten kann. Wenn der sicher läuft, kann man sich an den größeren wagen. Da haben sich schon ein paar Leute auf die Nase gelegt, weil die Alternative momentan ja nur "einfach dran vorbeirollen" ist, und das ist zugegebenermaßen nicht so toll.  

Die Steinfelder werden Pflege brauchen, evtl. müssen wir davon einige umwandeln. 


Zur sonstigen Situation:
Ich führe zur Zeit diverse Gespräche mit allen Beteiligten, habe heute Nachmittag einen Ortstermin mit dem Karlsruher Forst, in den ich einige Hoffnung setze. Übernächste Woche sind wir im Gespräch mit den Oberbürgermeistern der "Albtal+"-Region, es geht um die Ausweisung und Schaffung eines Trailnetzwerks. Sowohl für die "Feierabendrunde" ohne Auto als auch für eine touristische Nutzung (Tagestourismus) soll das taugen.  

Meine eher zurückhaltende Informationspolitik ist folgendermaßen zu begründen:

Ich/wir (aktive Leute im Club) haben mittlerweile ein einigermaßen vollständiges Bild der momentanen Situation. Es sind einige Akteure am Wattkopf unterwegs, die meiner Ansicht nach, ziemlich destruktiv wirken, weil sie irgendwelche Interessen vertreten/meinen vertreten zu müssen, die unserem Interesse nach Erholung und Spaß auf dem Bike entgegenwirken. Diese Leute lesen in den Foren und auf Facebook übrigens mit ( Hallo ;-) ). Einige Informationen sind (zum Teil leider missverstanden) in diversen Schreiben gelandet, die an irgendwelche Behörden gegangen sind. Dort müssen wir (vom SMDH) dann wieder klären, dass das Kokolores ist und alles seine Richtigkeit hat - das ist verschwendete Zeit. Teilweise empfinde ich das Verhalten dieser Akteure als intrigant, man könnte aber auch sagen taktisch geschickt. Deshalb muss ich irgendwie den Spagat schaffen, die Biker nicht zu vergraulen, weil man nicht so genau weiß, was abgeht, aber gleichzeitig kann ich ja auch nicht jeden "Spielzug" preisgeben.  

Ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich erwähnen, dass weder der Forst und die Forstbehörden, noch die Stadtverwaltungen etc. uns in die Pfanne hauen wollen. Mit denen sind wir ja im (wirklich guten) Dialog. Die müssen eben die Interessen aller Nutzer austarieren. Und wenn sich dann z.B. irgendwelche Pilzsammler echauffieren und beschweren, müssen die sich das zumindest mal anhören. Deren "Recht" ist ja auch nicht weniger wert als das der Biker. 

Was man sagen muss: 
Die Bike-Gegner scheinen ihren Protest/Redebedürfnis teilweise besser in wirksame Taten umzusetzen, als wir Biker. 
Der Protest dieser Leute landet per Brief direkt bei der Naturschutzbehörde, dem Bürgermeister, dem Ortsvorsteher oder per penetrantem Telefonanruf bei diesen Stellen. Die meisten Biker äußern sich bisher wohl eher auf Facebook oder im Forum.


Bitte: Nicht angegriffen fühlen, sondern entweder auch dort anrufen und Briefe schreiben, der DIMB und/oder *dem Club beitreten (springt über euren Schatten, das ist bisher DIE EINZIGE Interessenvertretung in der Region, die ernsthaft versucht etwas zu ändern, ihr könnt dort aktiv mitarbeiten oder einfach durch eure Mitgliedschaft das Gewicht und Mitsprachevermögen des Clubs erhöhen - die Mitgliedszahl hat sich über das letzte Jahr fast verdoppelt - jetzt sind es 400 - wenn wir 1000 hätten, wäre das nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer als Argument bei Verhandlungen etc.*) oder zu den Baueinsätzen kommen. Dort kann man nicht nur helfen, sondern dort kann man sich auch in einem Rahmen unterhalten und Informationen austauschen, die dann detaillierter ausfallen als im öffentlich einsehbaren Internet. 

z.B. beim 

Arbeitseinsatz am nächsten Sonntag (26.06.16) Treffpunkt um 10.30 Uhr am Hedwigshof.


----------



## matou (22. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Ausführungen und ein dickes Dankeschön!  

Noch eine kurze Frage


Znarf schrieb:


> ...der DIMB und/oder *dem Club beitreten*



...ist der MTB-Club als Verein DIMB Mitglied? D.h. bin ich als Club Mitglied automatisch DIMB Mitglied?


----------



## Znarf (22. Juni 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Danke für die Ausführungen und ein dickes Dankeschön!
> 
> Noch eine kurze Frage
> 
> ...



Aktuell ist das meines Wissens nach nicht so. Ich erkundige mich aber mal.

Ich bin getrennt bei beiden Mitglied. Jahrelang bei beiden einfach nur auf dem Papier und mit dem Jahresbeitrag, jetzt halt aktiv, weil ich will, dass sich etwas tut.


----------



## GhostKA (22. Juni 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die netten Worte - das motiviert uns bei der Arbeit!
> Vielen Dank für die konstruktiven Diskussionsbeiträge, die sind wichtig, nur wer einen ernsthaften Dialog führt, kann Einfluss auf die Situation nehmen!
> ...



Danke für deine ausführliche Nachricht. Dass ihr nicht alle Planungen/Spielzüge veröffentlichen könnt ist natürlich selbstverständlich, aber so hatte ich mir das mit der Kommunikation vorgestellt. Ich denke (wie bei jedem größeren Projekt) wissen viele nicht, wie viel Arbeit dahinter geleistet werden muss. Auch von meiner Seite noch einmal vielen Dank dafür! Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich es selbst noch zu keinem Baueinsatz geschafft habe, da neben Beruf eine Altbau-Kernsanierung meine Zeit auffrisst. Dem MTB-Club bin ich aber beigetreten. Hier muss ich sagen, dass eure Beiträge ja sehr fair sind, aber vielleicht möchte ja auch nicht jeder diesen Schritt einer Mitgliedschaft gehen und man könnte einen Spende-Möglichkeit speziell zum Bau und Unterhalt des SMDH einrichten? (Natürlich sind für euch aus politischer Sicht die Mitglieder sicher wichtiger...)


----------



## GhostKA (27. Juni 2016)

So bin jetzt gestern zum ersten Mal den neuen SMDH abgerollt. Konnte auch kurz mit dem Bauteam vor Ort quatschen.

Zuerst einmal ein großes Danke an alle Helfer, hier wurde ja Einiges bewegt!


Dass mein Radel im Keller schon von Spinnweben überzogen war, zeigt wie oft ich dieses Jahr auf dem Bike saß und wie gut meine Form ist...


Trotzdem wollte ich kurz mein Feedback zur Strecke geben, ich hoffe dies wird als konstruktive Kritik angenommen.


Ich würde mich jetzt nicht als Downhill-Pro bezeichnen, habe aber auf den alten Strecken am Wattkopf immer mein Spaß gehabt...


Gestern hatte ich den leider fast zu keiner Sekunde, ok die Umstände (Form, Streckenbeschaffenheit durch das Wetter...) waren nicht die Besten, aber ich habe mir die Zeit genommen, die Strecke zuerst abzurollen und dann habe ich fast jedes Teilstück wieder hochgeschoben um es erneut zu fahren und da blieb für mich ein Eindruck hängen, dass die Strecke sicher geeignet ist um die guten Biker von den sehr guten zu trennen. Grund: Wenn man eine Kurve nicht erwischt, zu zögerlich fährt oder durch ein Matschloch gezwungen ist das Tempo rauszunehmen, fehlt einem immer der Schwung um den kommenden Sprung, Drop etc ordentlich zu fahren. Dies liegt sicher an dem begrenzten Raum in dem die Strecke gezogen werden muss, aber ich denke an der ein oder anderen Stelle hätte das anders gelöst werden können... es fühlte sich für mich einfach unrund an. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch den zweiten Teil der Strecke abgerollt bin (der eigentlich gesperrt war, wegen der Bedingungen ?!?) , allerdings das meiste umfahren ich wollte hier einfach nur schauen wie es weitergeht. Der untere Teil sieht für mich vielversprechender aus!


Wenn die Strecke für wirklich "Jederbiker" sein sollte (so wie beschrieben), dann wären kurzfristig ein Paar Anpassungen wichtig.


1. Ich kenne mich aus, habe den Einstieg gleich gefunden, aber ich habe schon mehrmals Biker mit Karte und GPS das Wildschweingehe umrunden sehe als ich dort oben mit Nachwuchs spazieren war. Daher wäre eine bessere Kennzeichnung des Startpunktes sinnvoll. Es hängt ja bisher nur ein kleines A4 Papier dort.


2. Habe ich nicht immer gleich erkannt welcher Abzweig Chicken-Way und die normale Line trennte. Hier wäre für die unerfahrenen Biker eine Beschilderung roter Pfeil, grüner Pfeil o.ä. sicher nicht verkehrt.


3. Die generelle Ausrichtung /Empfehlung der Strecke: Als ich gestern runtergefahren bin, haben zwei 10 Jährige Kiddies ihre 24 Zoll Bauhaus MTBs hochgeschoben haben, habe ich auch daran gedacht, wie die erste Mutti nach dem (hoffentlich nur) gebrochenen Arm auf der Matte steht, ob das für das Image öffentliche Wirkung gut ist...


4. Nun der wichtigste Punkt, die Strecke kann ja nicht wirklich als fertig angesehen werden, wenn der Verein schon in den Verhandlungen mit der Stadt/Forst etc steht, muss meiner Meinung nach eine der alten geduldeten Strecken wieder geduldet werden. Die Strecken war jetzt ja jahrelang geduldet, da müssten die Monate bis der neue SMDH fertig gestellt ist machbar sein! Es gibt ja derzeit so gesehen nicht 1 fertige Strecke als Ersatz sondern 0,6 Strecke.


5. Die Drainage der Strecke muss schnellstmöglich angegangen werden, sonst geht mehr von der Strecke kaputt wie das Bauteam pro Woche richten/erstellen kann. Man sieht an vielen Stellen schon extreme Schäden durch die Erosion...Ich will auch hier niemandem auf die Füße treten, aber vielleicht sollte hier ein Experte für den Trail Bau eingesetzt werden.



Ich hoffe ich kann bald selbst aktiv an den Umständen mitwirken, genug Arbeit gibt es ja noch


----------



## Znarf (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

sorry für meinen knappen Ton, bin heute Abend in Eile, will aber kurz antworten:

die Beschilderung ist im Druck. Sollte in den nächsten zwei Wochen losgehen mit der Montage. Ist so wie du beschrieben hast geplant worden, nur noch nicht angebracht. Sollte also bald erledigt sein. 

Die Geschichte mit der Drainage ist kein Problem, es sind überall wirksame Drainagemaßnahmen verbaut. Ich war bis eben draußen und habe sowohl einen Kontrollgang als auch zwei Abfahrten gemacht. Alles gut und trocken, fahr einfach baldmöglichst nochmal raus und überzeug dich selbst. 

Samstagnacht sind innerhalb einer Stunde 36l Regen gefallen, am Hedwigshof ist der Weizen kaputt und der Regenmesser innerhalb einer Stunde übergelaufen. In den Bergdörfern wurden 60l innerhalb einer Stunde gemessen. Der SMDH liegt unter freiem Himmel, da kann ein Profi auch nix anderes machen. 

Die Drainagemaßnahmen haben wir am Sonntag punktiert, sie sind intakt und funktionieren.

Den untersten Abschnitt haben wir gesperrt, weil da momentan drei neue Baustellen sind und der Untergrund im Talkessel bei extremer Nässe Schäden nimmt, wenn Leute durchfahren. 

Das interessiert aber scheinbar keinen, die neue Sektion, die wir die letzten dreißig Arbeitsstunden gebaut haben und die sich jetzt noch eine Woche setzen sollte, wurde seit gestern Abend von mindestens zehn Leuten befahren. Sie war mit Ästen, rotem und gelbem Flatterband gesperrt. 

Ich habe sie jetzt halt geöffnet, ist eh schon verspurt. Aber Spaß macht sie 


Und unten nimmt das auch Formen an. 

Zum Fahrspass kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen, da bin ich voreingenommen. Ich habe dort Spaß und sehr viele Leute, die dort fahren, haben auch Spaß. Aber klar, man braucht etwas Zeit für manche Features.

Probier es doch nochmal, wenn es trockener ist. Bestimmt ist es dann besser.

Bald gibt's unten übrigens mehr entspanntes Gehüpfe.

Grüße 
Znarf


----------



## shield (27. Juni 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> ...
> Das interessiert aber scheinbar keinen, die neue Sektion, die wir die letzten dreißig Arbeitsstunden gebaut haben und die sich jetzt noch eine Woche setzen sollte, wurde seit gestern Abend von mindestens zehn Leuten befahren. Sie war mit Ästen, rotem und gelbem Flatterband gesperrt.
> 
> Ich habe sie jetzt halt geöffnet, ist eh schon verspurt. Aber Spaß macht sie
> ...



sind wohl die gleichen d****n die auch die eisdiele & co. aufreissen. schade dass solche leute nicht mitdenken und nu "ICH will jetzt fahren" im kopp haben


----------



## GhostKA (27. Juni 2016)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry für meinen knappen Ton, bin heute Abend in Eile, will aber kurz antworten:
> 
> ...



Danke für die "kurze" Info

Ich war die Nacht zuvor nicht in der Gegend, dass es mit dem Regen so krass war wusste ich nicht... Aber an der ersten Schikane vor dem Querweg stand das Wasser im Loch und konnte nicht weg...

Zum Spaß ich denke einfach, dass eine andere Streckenformen gibt, die dies bei der Erstbefahrung ermöglichen. Wenn ich vor jedem Sprung 10Meter freie Sicht habe, kann ich mich halt einfacher darauf einrichten wie ich blind Vollgas in einer Kurve muss und am Ausgang direkt die nächste Herausforderung wartet...

Wo wir beim Punkt sind, vielleicht sollte ich die Strecke einfach unter diesem Punkt sehen. Einfach mal drauf losrollen, und Spaß haben ist zumindest mit meinen Skills nicht drin...das wird denke ich aber auch viele Biker abschrecken. Zumal die Strecke vom Grundsatz her ja nicht so ist, wie ein Trail zum Bikestolpern bei dem das reine Bewältigen den Erfolg ausmacht...


----------



## Znarf (28. Juni 2016)

An der Schikane hatte sich der Ablauf zugeschlämmt, deshalb die rote Mörderpfütze. Als die ersten Abfahrer mit völlig marinierten Reifen vorbeikamen, hab ich schon das Schlimmste befürchtet.

Aber keine Sorge, unter der Strecke sind überall aus lokalen Natursteinen gebaute Entwässerungskanäle, nach dem Prinzip römischer Straßen. Fremdmaterial darf nicht verwendet werden...

Davor gibt's meistens ein Auffangbecken für die Schleppfracht. Bei extremen Wetterereignissen muss man dann ein, zwei Schaufeln Feinsediment dort rausholen und alles läuft wieder.

Die Kurve war schon am Sonntagabend wieder trocken, wir müssen lediglich mit dem Rechen die Reifenspuren noch rausnehmen.

Und vom Anspruch/Charakter her, gebe ich dir schon recht. Auf Sicht gefahren (beim ersten, zweiten, dritten Mal) packt man nicht alles sauber. Im Gegensatz zur Eisdiele ist es viel schwieriger, die Strecke schnell und flüssig zu fahren.

Für viele ist das Gefälle sehr steil, wenn dann noch technische Anforderungen oder Sprünge dazukommen, muss man sich langsam rantasten.

Ich finde das nicht völlig verkehrt, da das ja mein Hometrail ist und ich dort oft fahre, da kann ich an meiner Technik feilen und besser werden. Aber ich mag natürlich auch ab und zu den leichten Genuss. So wie am Schmuggler oder den anderen Trails.


Unser nächster legaler Trail wird deshalb ganz klar flowig, schnell und viel weniger eng, flacher und im Wald liegen. Schmaler und naturnah von der Fahrbahn her auch. Dadurch auch länger mit derselben Höhenmeterdifferenz. Denn dafür gibt es auch eine sehr große Nachfrage. (Und wir haben auch selbst Bock drauf)

Ich kann nachvollziehen, was du anführst. Bin aber auch überzeugt, alle Rahmenbedingungen und Umstände berücksichtigt, machen wir unsere Arbeit ganz gut und mit Freude ;-)

Das ist schließlich ein ehrenamtlich und gemeinnützig finanziertes Projekt. Und unentgeltlich für die Nutzer. Der Verein trägt alle laufenden Kosten.

Wenn wir, und davon bin ich ab einem gewissen Projektstand überzeugt, einen Sponsor finden, der 100.000€ herlatzt, dann schalten wir hinsichtlich Professionalität eine Stufe hoch. Bis dahin ist der momentane Weg der einzige.


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Juni 2016)

Vor wenigen Minuten schon wieder Starkregenfälle. Wenn da so weiter geht, wird da beld ein Bachbett entstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juni 2016)

Man sollte alternativ über einen Wildwasserkanal nachdenken....


----------



## shield (29. Juni 2016)

den gibts im europabad. "baden mild oder wild."


----------

